# Star Wars Iconic Characters:  Off-stage.



## Pbartender (Jan 23, 2003)

Man, I ought to yell "ROLL CREDITS!" more often.

Movie's over guys.

As soon as the script gets approved and we change sets, we'll start filming the sequel.

In the mean time, Uncle George sprang for lunch, so go pig out on the Buffet and Wet Bar...


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Jan 23, 2003)

Hey, is there any chance that we will get bigger trailers now that we are moving on to the sequel?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 23, 2003)

How about skimpier outfits for better ratings?  Not that mine could get much skimpier, I have that hole Leia slave dancer thing going on with mine.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 23, 2003)

Or new additions to the cast!


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 23, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *Or new additions to the cast!    *




Unless someone speaks up that they are ditching their role, I believe all the SW Iconics are spoken for...

In fact, we should have a *ROLL CALL* to see who's still awake.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 23, 2003)

We still have need of our resident evil Sith Girl Bal Sirinus I mean we need to give Set some incentive to falling into the darkness and all that.  And its been awhile since Thomas Hobbes asked to be Voren, he might not be interested anymore.  Sia and Set have been gone for an awful long time, do you think they're almost done what they were doing backstage.

Who is on the roll call by the way?

Sia-Lan
Set Harth
Dorn Tavers
Sen Udo-mal
Valara Saar    present
Kelko the Frog
Kaz Lo
Voren  
Rorworr


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 23, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *We still have need of our resident evil Sith Girl Bal Sirinus I mean we need to give Set some incentive to falling into the darkness and all that.  *




Funny that you should mention her...  She will most definitely not be available for use as a player character...  _Heh heh heh ha ha ha ha ha!_

*AHEM!*

I will endevour to collect all the Iconic email addresses and send out a warning via email.

Valara, have you talked to PCat or any of the other Admins about fixing you username?  You should.

All SWICs and their current stats can be found here...  http://www.gallivantingkangaroo.com/iconics/SWIC.html


----------



## Kelko (Jan 23, 2003)

Kelko still large and in charge! 

EDIT: Oh, and I was having the same problem posting earlier.  The was a post in Meta... I think if you email one of the mods you should be fine, Shalimar.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 23, 2003)

I am definitely working on it, its just I am kinda busy atm.


----------



## Valara (Jan 23, 2003)

Definitely working on it.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 23, 2003)

If any spaces open up, please let me know! 

(PS: Put something really big and obvious in the title as I have a habit of deleting emails off-hand if I don't recognize the sender.  Stupid AOL and their lack of good spam filters)


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Jan 23, 2003)

Present and accounted for (but you already knew that).


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm still around, I've just been waiting for a chance to step in.  Looking forward to working with the lot of you. 

Who's this Bal Sirinus character?  I'm assuming that, as an Iconic, she's in the rulebook, but under what heading?  I don't remember her....


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 23, 2003)

She appeared in the original Core Rulebook, in the "Force" chapter, I believe, and was introduced as "Bal Serinus, Dark Jedi".  A nasty-looking near-human with a pair of lightsabers, if I remember correctly...

You may get a chance to meet her later on...  heh heh hmmm...


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 23, 2003)

This a picture from the Dark Side Sourcebook entitled, "Bal Serinus battles Set Harth".  She's the one with the red lightsaber.


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 23, 2003)

Here is another picture of her and Set Harth, the two Iconic Dark Jedi, as illustrated in the original SWRB...


----------



## Rorworr (Jan 23, 2003)

Rorworr, hairy and in charge! 

I'm still here folks!  Sorry about going a bit AWOL during the last week or so, things got a bit hectic at my end.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm here!

(And I'm guessing Bal Serinus will return to take her vengeance for being cut from the iconic roster.  Maybe she'll reveal the dark secret behind Arani's Revised edition name change.)


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 29, 2003)

Apologies for a short absence.  Had to prepare for a new D20Modern campaign in RL that began last weekend.  Started out pretty well, I glad to say, despite some players' reservations about the system.

Anyway, is this everyone still around?  I'll gather email addresses and send out an email just to make certain.  A new adventure should be ready to go within a week.

Hang on.  More later...


----------



## Pbartender (Jan 29, 2003)

So...  I've got email addresses for Valara, Arani, Rorworr, Set, Kelko and Vor'en.  But none for Sia-Lan, Sen, Dorn and Kaz.

Set's the only one I have an email for who hasn't shown up, so I'll send him a message.

Otherwise, I'll get the new adventure started ASAP.


----------



## Set Harth (Jan 29, 2003)

I can play again...

Just need to get in tha habit of checking the enboards again. I've been spending alot of time with other things


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jan 29, 2003)

I am here and ready whenever everyone else is. I know I don't post as much as I should (and I was out of the country for 3 weeks also) but I will try and post at least once a day on the weekdays (weekends are a little harder for me to post as the wife hates it when I am on the computer sense that is where I spend all day at work sitting in front of them )

Anyway


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm ready to go whenever everybody else is.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm still here.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 30, 2003)

Did any spots open up?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 30, 2003)

Sia-Lan hasn't replied yet. Kaz-Lo either.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 30, 2003)

I'd love to play Sia-Lan Wezz if the spot is open.


----------



## Rorworr (Jan 30, 2003)

Pbartender:  PirateCat or one of the other admin-types might be able to help you get in contact with any players you don't have an e-mail addy for.

And yay!  New adventure soon


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 31, 2003)

Hiya!

If you guys got any spots open, I'm interested in joining.  I'd preferably want to be a female character.

thanks!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2003)

Kit is very good.  definitely would love to have you if there is a slot.


----------



## Kaz Lo (Jan 31, 2003)

I've been meaning to do this for some time now... I just can't commit to this Position.     I'll email PBartender with the password to this account and hopefully he can find a sutable player.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 1, 2003)

Sorry to see you go, Kaz...  But thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 1, 2003)

Until the next adventure begins proper, entertain yourselves with... The Interlude


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 1, 2003)

Sorry, I'm stepping down from Sia-Lan Wezz I thought I'd already told someone that, check your e-mail for more info.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Feb 2, 2003)

Well, looks like we have some openings available for Kitana and Velenne...


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 2, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *Sorry, I'm stepping down from Sia-Lan Wezz I thought I'd already told someone that, check your e-mail for more info. *




Thanks, Sia...

Did you already send it?  Unless my junk mail filter killed by mistake, I haven't gotten anything yet.


----------



## Dave G (Feb 2, 2003)

My mail's been wonky, I'll try again.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 3, 2003)

Got it.  Thanks again...  And sorry to see you go.

Alright!

*CASTING CALL!*

We have two positions open:

Kaz Lo, the Zabrak Tech Specialist, and Sia-Lan, the human Jedi Guardian.

Those who are interested should email me.  Please be certain to include "STAR WARS ICONIC RESUME" in the title of your email.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 3, 2003)

Sent.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 4, 2003)

We have a new Sia-Lan, and possibly a new Kaz Lo.

For those who haven't been around in a while, please take a peek at the current stat blocks.  You'll find the latest sig images on that webpage.

Avatars can be found as follows...

Kelko
Arani
Deel
Rorworr
Vor'en
Kaz
Valara
Sen
Sia-Lan
Set
Dorn


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## Valara (Feb 4, 2003)

Welcome back Sia-Lan into the fold.  I hope you had a nice vacation 

Jack does your post in meta mean you are gonna open up deel to someone? and Is the Kaz-lo slot filled as well?


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 4, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> *Jack does your post in meta mean you are gonna open up deel to someone?*




Nope, not yet.  I just wanted to make certain the account works, just in case it's needed.



			
				Valara said:
			
		

> *and Is the Kaz-lo slot filled as well? *




Yes.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 4, 2003)

Does this mean we have a full cast, and will start shooting soon?  Can't wait to meet that yummy soldier Vor'en he looks pretty scrumptious from those glossies in the big book of casting.


----------



## Rorworr (Feb 4, 2003)

How come we don't have any female Wookies in the cast?  Of course, telling which are male and which female is hard enough for us, let alone you poor humans


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 5, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Does this mean we have a full cast, and will start shooting soon?*




Yes.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Can't wait to meet that yummy soldier Vor'en he looks pretty scrumptious from those glossies in the big book of casting. *




Eh?  You've never even seen his real face.



			
				Rorworr said:
			
		

> *How come we don't have any female Wookies in the cast?*




Ask Mr. Slavicsek He's the one who wrote the screen plays for Uncle George.



			
				Rorworr said:
			
		

> *Of course, telling which are male and which female is hard enough for us, let alone you poor humans  *




It's not THAT tough, if you look closely enough.  The female are the ones with...  Oh, never mind.


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 6, 2003)

A link for Sia-Lan's benefit:

http://www.wizards.com/starwars/article.asp?x=sketchGallery_1


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 6, 2003)

oh thanks Arani!  for the link and for giving that huge relationship post earlier

I'm making the rounds right now in interlude, trying to figure out the PC-to Sia-Lan interaction and seeing how she reacts individually to each person.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 6, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *
> Eh?  You've never even seen his real face.
> *




Hehe, well that's the fun part...fantasy.  We can imagine him to look like whatever we want under the mask, huh?

Geez you're kinda scaring me though, Valara...I mean...what would your idea of flirtation be, Ms. Queen of the Jungle?  I can just see you stripping naked and waiting for him to make his move.  LOL I think you said something like that to be before too and the thought is very amusing...I'd like to see Valara flirt.

As for Sia-Lan, nothing phases her.  She's going to be one of those annoying Jedi who will always be calm and in a good mood even when all hell is breaking loose...she'll still be whistling with a smart-ass comment handy and juggling those damn fruit.



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Sia and Set have been gone for an awful long time, do you think they're almost done what they were doing backstage.
> *




Uh....is there something about Sia-Lan and Set that I should know about?


----------



## Set Harth (Feb 6, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *
> Uh....is there something about Sia-Lan and Set that I should know about?  *





Naw Set's far too arrogant to be "involved"  He's too much in love with himself.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 6, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Naw Set's far too arrogant to be "involved"  He's too much in love with himself.  *




LOL how very Jedi of him 

Good no back history for me to worry about then.


----------



## Valara (Feb 6, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hehe, well that's the fun part...fantasy.  We can imagine him to look like whatever we want under the mask, huh?
> 
> Geez you're kinda scaring me though, Valara...I mean...what would your idea of flirtation be, Ms. Queen of the Jungle?  I can just see you stripping naked and waiting for him to make his move.  LOL I think you said something like that to be before too and the thought is very amusing...I'd like to see Valara flirt.*




Well, uh.  Yes, that is my idea of flirting.  Why go through all that uncertainty?  What is wrong with being naked, besides the pg-13 rating? Besides, as I alraedy showed, I don't think nudity is that big a deal, I mean I have been living on a jungle world with other people like me, modesty isn't part and parcel of who I am, err even a concept she recognizes.  If not for the fear of doing something wrong she would have continued changing in front of everyone.  As she thought then, her body was trim and athletic, they should appreciate it.

And Jack I don't have to see the face, just look at those abs.  Wow, he takes care of himself


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

LOL

Sia-Lan wouldn't mind a bit of Vor'en...too bad..."No Passion, Only Peace" or something like that in the code.  She'll just have fun edging Valara on and living vicariously I suppose in her celibate Jedi life (God that's gotta be awful, LOL, poor good little Jedis)

How do they make more Jedi when Jedi are forbidden to love or whatever?  Kinda makes the genes die out, doesn't it?


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 6, 2003)

Well she could always go for the Anakin school of Jedi.  Love would be ok.  Even in the regular order, sex isn't um against the rules.  Just attachment.  Besides, none of them are perfect.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Well she could always go for the Anakin school of Jedi.  Love would be ok.  Even in the regular order, sex isn't um against the rules.  Just attachment.  Besides, none of them are perfect. *




True, well, we'll just have to see if anyone wants to try and wake Sia-Lan out of her good little Jedi self and introduce her to something much more diversionary? hehe  otherwise she'll continue to be the good little fun-loving happy feet girl


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 6, 2003)

Huh...

I wonder why all these rookie Iconics keep talking about themselves in the third-person?  Must have learned it from Yoda.  I'll have to ask Uncle George where he picks these people up.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *Huh...
> 
> I wonder why all these rookie Iconics keep talking about themselves in the third-person?  Must have learned it from Yoda.  I'll have to ask Uncle George where he picks these people up. *




Well I am b/c uh...I'm not on the correct screen name it it would just be weird to talk about Sia-Lan in the first person when I'm not in her screen name ;p


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 6, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I'm not on the correct screen*




And why not?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 6, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And why not?   *




*blushes*  shhh...I'm at work ;p and don't have the password


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 7, 2003)

*Brushes back the auburn locks and straightens clothes*

Yes...um...I'm back and proper now


----------



## Valara (Feb 7, 2003)

Speaking of oneself in the third person is much better then asking"Whats my motivation?"

I swear to avoid both in the future


----------



## Velenne (Feb 7, 2003)

As soon as pkitty sends me the email with the password to Kaz Lo's account, I can get started.

btw, how do I switch user names?  Is there some button to log out that I havn't seen?


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 7, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *As soon as pkitty sends me the email with the password to Kaz Lo's account, I can get started.
> 
> btw, how do I switch user names?  Is there some button to log out that I havn't seen? *





Here's the techie tip of the day from Kitana:

Netscape is holding my Kitana account open.
IE is holding my Sia-Lan account open.

Because they don't share the same cookies, I can keep both open at the same time and not have to log in/log out at all.



Or you can do it the hard way like everyone else and log in and log out all the time each time you want to switch accounts.  When you post, at the LoggedINUser line, there's a hyperlink to you out and erase your cookies for that browser so you can log in again as a different user with different cookies.

that is if you're using cookies and not links


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 7, 2003)

Oh

And I see the romantic entanglements are going to be fierce in this one.  I shall have to sit back with my fruit and watch the ensuing madness with typical Jedi amusement.

Dorn and Arani.
Set and Valara

...let the race begin...

hey...how come its the women chasing the men?


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 7, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> **Brushes back the auburn locks and straightens clothes*
> 
> Yes...um...I'm back and proper now
> 
> *






			
				Valara said:
			
		

> *Speaking of oneself in the third person is much better then asking"Whats my motivation?"
> 
> I swear to avoid both in the future  *




Thanks girls.  Just remember, there's a certain "Style" to the Iconic Characters that can be difficult to get the knack of.  The D&D Iconics have the same problem with rookies.

In most games, everyone tries very hard not to break "the 4th wall", not to ruin the suspension of disbelief.  With the Iconics, you have to knock down all four walls and the roof.  There is no suspension of disbelief.

You are the Iconics.  As an Iconic, you know that you are characters in a game.  But outside of the game, you are still the Iconics, and no one else.

Don't think too hard about your character.  Be Iconic.



			
				Velenne said:
			
		

> *btw, how do I switch user names?  Is there some button to log out that I havn't seen? *




Go to the very front page of the message board, and look down in the lower right hand corner (the login boxes will be in the same place).  You'll also see a logout link next to your username when you post a reply to a thread.

~~~

Oh, and everyone...  Let's keep the chatter on-stage to a minimum.  If you've questions about the script or the scene, we can discuss it off-stage.  I don't want to spend all day reshooting scenes, just because my actors can't stop gabbing...  We're far enough behind schedule and over budget as it is.  Don't forget Yoda!  You want Uncle George to replace you all with CGI, too?

I didn't think so.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 7, 2003)

Girls?

I haven't been called that since I was a wee little Jedi.

*Auburn brow raises at the...uh...director*

Anyway, I do appreciate Arani, Ror, and Valara giving me the gist of the relationships so far.  It helps me not to make any mistakes in assumptions of my relationships with everyone.

Can I haven an Iconic Fruit to go with my Iconic self?


----------



## Valara (Feb 7, 2003)

> Oh, and everyone... Let's keep the chatter on-stage to a minimum. If you've questions about the script or the scene, we can discuss it off-stage. I don't want to spend all day reshooting scenes, just because my actors can't stop gabbing... We're far enough behind schedule and over budget as it is. Don't forget Yoda! You want Uncle George to replace you all with CGI, too?
> 
> I didn't think so.




Yea, but if he just uses CGI he doesn't have the pleasure of our smiles  I heard the flanneled one has a hotspot for a certain Jedi

Where else can he be graced by the presance of 3 women as self-assured as we


----------



## Rorworr (Feb 7, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *Here's the techie tip of the day from Kitana:
> 
> Netscape is holding my Kitana account open.
> IE is holding my Sia-Lan account open.
> ...




Thanks for the tip, that's a real time saver


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 7, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks for the tip, that's a real time saver  *




Ah!  Tis a pleasure to be of service my fine humungously furry friend!


----------



## Krusk (Feb 7, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *
> Can I haven an Iconic Fruit to go with my Iconic self?  *




Don't think Star Wars Iconics have Iconic Fruits...

Hear that Hennet and Devis aren't busy now.  Could give them call.


----------



## Kaz L0 (Feb 7, 2003)

I'm so impatient.  Maybe it's the computer techie in me, but does that o look more like a 0 to you?  Try not to notice that, it'll fix itself soon....hopefully.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 7, 2003)

Kaz L0 said:
			
		

> *I'm so impatient.  Maybe it's the computer techie in me, but does that o look more like a 0 to you?  Try not to notice that, it'll fix itself soon....hopefully.   *




LOL...hmm it definitely does!  

Would ya like some Iconic fruit to make it better?


----------



## Kaz L0 (Feb 7, 2003)

Eh...you can keep that fruit to yourself young lady.   I'm still waiting on PC...who's doing what he always does:


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 7, 2003)

Kaz L0 said:
			
		

> *Eh...you can keep that fruit to yourself young lady.   I'm still waiting on PC...who's doing what he always does:
> *




oh kaz kaz kaz....



fruit is good for all occasions!  good natural happy stuff in fruit!

and ROFL on the nice picture of PC


----------



## Kaz L0 (Feb 7, 2003)

Sorry, Zabrak's eat rocks and drink from the air.

_(Hey, it's the only decent racial bonus I could think of...I mean, c'mon, "+2 to Fort and Will saves"!?!?  That's it!?  The munchkin in me protests..._


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 7, 2003)

ok

this is what I have so far for my interactions...correct me if I'm mistaken or missing something.  I'd like to find my individual motivations for all of you before the cameras start rolling!

Valara: basically like a buddy, I enjoy hanging out with her and her unique outlook is definitely fun and amusing for me.  Plus she seems to take everything I say so seriously...ME...serious?  though some teasing is in order about Set.

Arani: My good old naboo school chum...sometimes when she talks about fashion my eyeballs want to roll in the back of my head, but she's a good person with a good head on her shoulders.  I respect her while making fun of the society she's so attached to.  Though I won't tease her about Dorn...much...hehe.

Set: well my mission for him is to get him to loosen up, enjoy life, and quit frowning all the time.  I'm pretty sure I annoy the living frell out of him, but hey...isn't that somewhere in the Jedi code?  There is no change without annoyance? hmm...I'll have to ask Yoda to add that one.

Dorn:  I tease him all the time b/c he's too serious sometimes and makes it so easy for me.  I shall probably tease him much about Arani's crush.  Will need a bit more interaction to figure it out more.

Rorr: well...he's huge....he's furry...and he's cute like a teddy bear...okay one that can squash me like a bug...yep I like bouncing around him, mostly because sometimes it makes him very tired to watch how much energy I truly have....the force works in mysterious ways.

Anybody else, not sure yet either without more interaction or an idea of what you think about me.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 8, 2003)

Is the Iconics game usually pretty slow on posting speed?


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 8, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *Is the Iconics game usually pretty slow on posting speed? *




Compared to the other games?  Yes, a little.  It's normally not a problem, but I try to keep it moving.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 8, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *Compared to the other games?  Yes, a little.  It's normally not a problem... *




Except on weekends, when no one posts.

So...  How long do you guys want to hang out at Oasis Station?


----------



## Valara (Feb 8, 2003)

Well, I vote once we have a functional ship we go.  But I'm not very patient.


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 9, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> *Well, I vote once we have a functional ship we go.  But I'm not very patient. *




I agree.  Unless there's a mysterious cloaked man waiting in the bar to give us a quest.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 9, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I agree.  Unless there's a mysterious cloaked man waiting in the bar to give us a quest. *




Nope... that's Deel, and he's waiting at Mrlsst.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 9, 2003)

well I don't mind going.  I was kinda hoping for some character interaction before we get too caught up in the events, but if everyone is ready and raring to head out, then let's go!


----------



## Kaz Lo (Feb 9, 2003)

Fine with me.  Just taking some time to practice on those skills.

Which reminds me.  Regarding leveling: much say do we get in it?


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 9, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *well I don't mind going.  I was kinda hoping for some character interaction before we get too caught up in the events, but if everyone is ready and raring to head out, then let's go! *




Suit yourselves...  Myself, I was enjoying the relaxed ad libbing going on here, but I also understand the urge to move on to the next adventure.

You guys can leave the station whenever you are ready.  The ship is plenty healthy enough to get you to Tapani sector, though it doesn't look very pretty right now.



			
				Kaz Lo said:
			
		

> *Which reminds me.  Regarding leveling: much say do we get in it? *




We'll worry about that when it happens, eh?


----------



## Rorworr (Feb 10, 2003)

I'd be perfectly happy to live on Oasis Station, but then what else do you expect from a spacer Wookie? 

I'm happy to move on when the rest of the group is ready.


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 10, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *Suit yourselves...  Myself, I was enjoying the relaxed ad libbing going on here, but I also understand the urge to move on to the next adventure.
> *




It is good stuff.  But we have a soldier waiting to join the fold, don't we?


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 10, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It is good stuff.  But we have a soldier waiting to join the fold, don't we? *




Yes we do.

Vor'en?  Are you ready to go?


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 10, 2003)

Sen is ready for whatever also. It is hard for me to sometimes add to much of the conversation just because I don't see Sen as much of a talker or debater really. He is a quit, calm, thoughtful jedi padawan who is still trying to figure out his place in the "world"


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 10, 2003)

What's difficult for me is waiting for such long periods of time (days) in between posts for people to respond or talk.  By the time they do, I totally forget what I was going to say or I've moved on to a new piece of fruit.


----------



## Valara (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm sorry, I'm a more laid back kinda girl, generally speaking  That and the fact that I am so bad with these computer things


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm ready to leave whenever everybody else is ready. Oasis Station is better than that jungle planet, but there are definitely better places to visit...


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Feb 11, 2003)

Well, I guess I'd better post something outlining the way I see my relationships with the rest of you. I don't want to feel left out. 

*Rorworr*: I admire Rorworr and consider him to be one of the most dependable non-Jedi individuals I have ever known. I'm glad to have him as a friend and I know that I can count on him, even when things are going to hell in a handbasket.

*Sia-Lan*: When I think of Sia, I think of unpredictability. While I like her a lot because of her upbeat, energetic attitude and her great sense of humor, I sometimes have a hard time relating to her impulsive behavior. She also enjoys teasing me all the time, which can occasionally be a little annoying, even if it is all in good fun. I think that knowing I'm annoyed just makes her enjoy it even more, though, so I try not to let her know when she gets the best of me. 

*Sen*: I admire Sen in much the same way I admire Rorworr. Sen is steadfast, reliable, and wise, and he is probably the strongest reminder I have right now of the Jedi ideal and our masters back on Coruscant. I usually consider advice from Sen to be pretty close to the kind of wisdom I would receive from any of our instructors back at the Temple.

*Arani*: I like Arani a lot and enjoy spending time with her when I get the chance. She is not like most of the nobles I have met at all, and I enjoy her wit and her adventuresome spirit. She is also quite easy on the eyes (if Sia ever heard me say that, I'd never hear the end of it). Sometimes I get the idea she really likes me, but then again she is always ignoring me, so who knows? Women are hard to figure out. 

*Set*: I'm not sure what to make of Set. He is pretty moody and self-centered, especially for a Jedi. He is definitely good to have at your side in a fight, but I also feel uneasy around him at times. I don't know...maybe I'd feel better if I saw him smile once in a while. 

*Kelko*: A great mechanic and a worker of technological miracles. When something breaks down, I definitely know who to go to first. He's also good to have around when the chips are down. Kelko is always willing to take one for the team, and I admire that. 

*Valara*: Valara is intriguing. She is completely open and honest about everything, but she is also very intense, curious, and demanding. I like her, but she can be very difficult to deal with. She doesn't know any other way, though, so it's hard to hold her behavior against her. I think some of her rough edges will get smoothed out a little as she spends more time with us. 

*Kaz*: I haven't spent much time with Kaz yet, but he seems like a pretty laid back character who is good at what he does. I think it's a good thing he's joined the crew.

*Deel*: I like Deel, and think of him as a friend, but I don't think I trust him. He always seems like he is working some kind of angle, even when he probably isn't. He's got a lot of charm and he can be very calculating in how he uses it, which is why I think it would be good for all of us to keep an eye on him. 

I think that's everybody. Have I left anybody out?


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 11, 2003)

*song plays in the background*
_
The loooove ship...soon we'll be spacing away tonight
The loooove ship...off to Tapani to stay the night_


----------



## Kaz Lo (Feb 11, 2003)

_To give the cast an idea of how I'll play Kaz, imagine the lowly scientist guy in Blade Runner who created the androids.  Sort of an idiot savant with a heart of gold and a "southern" accent.

Also, Kaz took 20 on his Computer Use check to reprogram the computer's personality.  If he did it right, it should now be much more amenable and humble.  I imagine Alfred from Batman, with a little Mr. Belvedere thrown in for comic relief. (sp?)_


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 11, 2003)

I am trying so very hard not to lose my Jedi cool at the um...lightsaber foreplay going on but ROFLMAO!

*slaps self* bad Jedi...bad Jedi....


----------



## Valara (Feb 11, 2003)

Very funny Sia, there is only one thing I want to do with his lightsaber, and he is helping me do it... er that didn't sound right.

I want some new writers  

I would like to point out to my esteemed dome headed friend I didn't give up, I do plan on continuing with the training, and there most certainly will be a next time, proivded Set is still up for some 1 on 1 instruction.  Its just trainng is a physical thing, and can be pretty tiring, besides all work and no play makes me a very dull girl


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Feb 11, 2003)

hehehe
I know I was just being... thoughtful


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 11, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> *just trainng is a physical thing, and can be pretty tiring, besides all work and no play makes me a very dull girl  *




Oh, nice excuse, except you guys only did it long enough for me to get into the ship, talk to Kaz for a couple of minutes and then ask the ship to sing.

Not enough physical labor, I think...BUT...I'm sure there were other considerations...like _hormones_? 

hehehe... 

_oh Set...you are just so deft with the lightsaber, show me how to wield it, you dark Jedi hunk you!_

*ducks anything Valara wants to throw at me*


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 12, 2003)

*scratches hair*

I'd like to point out...that I have never had a crush before and wouldn't understand _why_ you (Arani and Valara) are so embarrassed.  Why don't you just be straightfoward about it?  Thus please don't throw TOO many things my way 

*shrugs*

Besides, those two are just men.  What's so special about them?  All you have to do is walk up to them, strip a-la Valara style and they'll be putty in your hands.  You two are two very good-looking women after all...the princess and the amazon.

*sighs*

I'm beginning to think Jedi make very bad matchmakers...but its fun to try...and can I have my fruit back, Arani?


----------



## Kaz Lo (Feb 12, 2003)

Naughty Jedi girl.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 12, 2003)

Kaz Lo said:
			
		

> *Naughty Jedi girl. *




Oh sweet talk me some more, oh horny one.

 

hehe...


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Feb 12, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *Oh sweet talk me some more, oh horny one. *




I sense a tremor in the Force. Or do I just sense the matchmaker developing a romantic interest for herself?  



> _Originally posted by Kaz Lo_
> *"Shoot, I just had one yesterday. And say, I kinda like the taste of rocket fuel. Why, one night some of my ole' school buddies and me did shots of straight AG-183 to see whose eyes would bleed first. I lost, but I tell you what, every woman I looked at for the next three weeks coulda been a princess!*




Oh yeah, I definitely see some possibilities here for you, Sia... 

*runs for cover*


----------



## Velenne (Feb 12, 2003)

LMAO!!!!

If he can't get back at her in front of the cameras, leave it to Dorn to rub it in behind the scenes.


----------



## Kaz Lo (Feb 12, 2003)

*lifts an arm and sniffs it*

Mmm...sweat, smoke and engine grease.  Can you say "BABE MAGNET"?!

"Hey there. You smell kinda pretty. Wanna smell me?"

*looks around*

Hmm...Valara, Arani, and Sia....

You foxy momma's look like you need a bedtime story ....how about you ladies come back to my place and I'll read you Kaz Lo and the 3 babes!


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 12, 2003)

LOL hehe...well as much as sharing a can of rocket fuel just screams romance, I shall have to pass on that one.  

Besides, I am a confident, witty and fun Jedi even if I'm not sexy like Valara or pretty like Arani.

But you can't blame me for the teasing!  I mean the stuff you do give me so much _mileage_ on teasing I can't let it get away with the plethora of things you four give me to tease with....

*winks*

But if the teasing bothers you so, I shall turn my attention to other matters...like fruit!


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Feb 12, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *
> But if the teasing bothers you so, I shall turn my attention to other matters...like fruit!  *




Awww, but where's the fun in that??


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 12, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> **scratches hair*
> 
> I'd like to point out...that I have never had a crush before and wouldn't understand why you (Arani and Valara) are so embarrassed.  Why don't you just be straightfoward about it?  Thus please don't throw TOO many things my way
> 
> ...




At heart, Arani is an old fashioned girl.  She wants to be courted.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 12, 2003)

*gasps*

Valara informed me that we're all teenagers?!  _teenagers!_

AHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Valara (Feb 12, 2003)

Well as far as I know we are, I never really payed attention before, but I thought that you all were in a boarding school kind of place.  And well, I thought if you were much older yyou would already be jedi knights.


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 12, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> **gasps*
> 
> Valara informed me that we're all teenagers?!  teenagers!
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! *




Yep.  The boarding school thing is the premise of the Star Wars Adventure Game boxed set, which is set during the battle of Naboo, and which is kind of quasi-canon for the game.  I don't know about anyone else, but I remember that Arani's supposed to be sixteen.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 13, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yep.  The boarding school thing is the premise of the Star Wars Adventure Game boxed set, which is set during the battle of Naboo, and which is kind of quasi-canon for the game.  I don't know about anyone else, but I remember that Arani's supposed to be sixteen. *





Well that helps...in case it isn't obvious, I have no idea of anything about the Adventure Game Boxed set.  Nothing at all, don't have it, don't know anything about it, yada.

It does change alot of things now that I know everyone is about 16!  I  mean, I thought they were young but THAT young...LOL now I know why everyone is acting so weird about that crush thing...its totally a 16 thing to do.

Okay...well I'll have to re-evaluate Sia's preception of the whole love/crush/lust thing.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Feb 13, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *And if this were a TV show instead of a game, the internet would probably be full of Arani/Valara slash.*




You people are damned amusing.     This and several other things prompted me to laugh out loud....

Anyway, I thought I'd check in.  Pbartender, are you going to tell me ahead of time when I show up, or should I just keep an eye on the thread?


----------



## Valara (Feb 13, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You people are damned amusing.     This and several other things prompted me to laugh out loud....
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd check in.  Pbartender, are you going to tell me ahead of time when I show up, or should I just keep an eye on the thread? *




Well hello mister tall dark and armored.  I can't wait to begin working with you on this film.  Hopefully the writers will work you in soon.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 13, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You people are damned amusing.     This and several other things prompted me to laugh out loud....
> 
> Anyway, I thought I'd check in.  Pbartender, are you going to tell me ahead of time when I show up, or should I just keep an eye on the thread? *




Maybe you'll join us at the bar, hehe.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Valara _*
> Well hello mister tall dark and armored.  I can't wait to begin working with you on this film.  Hopefully the writers will work you in soon. *




Hmm...I can see it now...Valara juggles two men, solider and jedi...who will win?

Space Opera away!


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm just letting everybody know that I'm going to be flying out of town tomorrow and I won't be returning until Sunday night. That means no posts from me until probably Monday morning, so consider me to be on "auto-pilot" until then. GM, if you need to move me around for the sake of the game, feel free. If not, just consider me to be hitting the space bar/restaurant with all of you and doing my best to stay out of trouble. I'll see how successful I was when I return.  

I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 13, 2003)

16, eh?  Well, that's how old Luke and Leia were in A New Hope.  I was under the impression that the Royal Naboo House of Learning was more of a College than a High School.  You guys certainly don't _LOOK_ 16...  But then again, that's the way with Hollywood, eh?  Hire a 24 year-old to play a 16 year-old.



			
				Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *Anyway, I thought I'd check in.  Pbartender, are you going to tell me ahead of time when I show up, or should I just keep an eye on the thread? *




I can send you a note, but when you are introduced, it will be in an entriely new thread which I will announce here...  Once everyone else decides to take off from that run-down space station.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 13, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *16, eh?  Well, that's how old Luke and Leia were in A New Hope.  I was under the impression that the Royal Naboo House of Learning was more of a College than a High School.  You guys certainly don't LOOK 16...  But then again, that's the way with Hollywood, eh?  Hire a 24 year-old to play a 16 year-old.
> *



*

Padme is 14 in PM

But Luke&Leia are about 18/19 in ANH...remember Luke delayed his entrance into the Imperial Academy which isn't a boarding school but a Naval Academy.

Yeah I thought it was college also so I thought ourselves were around 18, not 16.  But I guess its a boarding school and we're teenagers...oy....who would let a bunch of teenagers travel around doing mischief? *


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 13, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *16, eh?  Well, that's how old Luke and Leia were in A New Hope.  I was under the impression that the Royal Naboo House of Learning was more of a College than a High School.  You guys certainly don't LOOK 16...  But then again, that's the way with Hollywood, eh?  Hire a 24 year-old to play a 16 year-old.
> *




Well, you're the director.  I can be as old as you want me to be.


----------



## Valara (Feb 13, 2003)

Well certain nobles of the Naboo persuasion do seem to be quite precocious, I believe it was the senator who was talking about her first time with a boy being at the age of 12.  I do believe adulthood comes early around here.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 13, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *Well, you're the director.  I can be as old as you want me to be. *




Oh, really?


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Feb 13, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> *Well certain nobles of the Naboo persuasion do seem to be quite precocious, I believe it was the senator who was talking about her first time with a boy being at the age of 12.  I do believe adulthood comes early around here. *




Oy not for this Jedi.

You two can be precocious, LOL!  You're the pretty ones.  

I shall record everything and become a great Jedi Master...with FRUIT!  

well food of any kind pleases me


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 15, 2003)

For those not in the know, an Ortolan...


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 15, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: Sia-Lan has skill in Shyriiwook
> 
> Sia-Lan gave EmTee a comforting pat. " **Don't worry!  You just do whatever Arani does and you'll be okay.  We'll get you a nice can of oil...or whatever Kaz is drinking will probably clean your insides all nice like.**"*




Be aware, that although you can understand Shyriiwook, it is just as difficult for you to speak as Basic is for Wookiees.  You might be able to growl out a few phrases, but they'll be pronounced atrociously and you'll be likely to get laryngitis.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 24, 2003)

So, out of curiosity...

How familiar are you guys with the Tapani sector?


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 24, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *So, out of curiosity...
> 
> How familiar are you guys with the Tapani sector? *




Almost not at all. I've been making some google searches and picking up scattered details, but thta's about it.


----------



## Kelko (Feb 24, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Almost not at all. I've been making some google searches and picking up scattered details, but thta's about it. *




Ditto for me.  Except the google search bit, I suppose.


----------



## Rorworr (Feb 24, 2003)

> *Tapani Sector*
> This area of the Colonies region of the galaxy was considered a respected part of the Core Worlds, due to its proximity and wealth. It was made up of two distinct areas: The Expanse, located in the heart of the sector; and the Freeworlds Region, situated along its border. In all, Tapani Sector included seventy star systems, of which about 15 systems were heavily populated most other systems have some form of settlement, primarily mining colonies. The inhabited worlds were controlled by some 345 noble families, each of which was aligned with a major political House. On most navigational charts, the only ways into or out of the sector was by the Shapani Bypass or the Giju Run.




The entire extent of my knowledge of the sector...


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 25, 2003)

Perfect.

Emtee's preparing a primer on Tapani sector for you guys.  But until then, what you see in the travel brochure's is pretty accurate.  Just be aware that most of the information you'll find is geared toward the Rebellion Era, rather than the Rise of the Empire.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 27, 2003)

And the game moves on...

Alright, on to Mrlsst!...  Where you will meet back up with Deel, and be introduced to Vor'en.

Vor'en...  Keep an eye out, you're on-stage in 5 minutes.


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 27, 2003)

Kaz Lo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ...Deel...aww shoot....he's gonna be pissed... *




Just a note...  Remember, neither you nor Valara have met Deel before.

You were the Junior Engineer, and she was a passenger on the _Pathfinder III_ before it got hijacked by pirates.

The other Iconics met you and Valara on the jungle planet, after the _Mystic Burn_, Deel's old starship,  was captured by space-jackers, shot down by pirates, and crashed there.  You all re-captured the _Pathfinder_ and then escaped the pirates.

Before that episode, the SWICs had been charged with traveling to Coruscant to warn the Jedi Council of the Naboo Invasion.


----------



## Kaz Lo (Feb 28, 2003)

Edited!

So the Mystic Burn is toast, and we're on a different ship -one that doesn't belong to Deel but whoever my former employer is?  Right?  So would Kaz be needing to go back to that person?

...


WHAT'S MY MOTIVATION!?  I NEED A BIGGER TRAILER! The wookie keeps shedding on my catering!  Psh....just talk to my agent...


----------



## Pbartender (Feb 28, 2003)

Kaz Lo said:
			
		

> *So the Mystic Burn is toast...*




Yes...  well, its more like a useless pile of wreckage, but that's beside the point.



			
				Kaz Lo said:
			
		

> *...and we're on a different ship...*




Correct.  You are on-board the _Pathfinder III_, a fast courier ship turned hyperroute surveyor.  Deel's ship was a run-down YT-1250 light freighter dubbed the _Mystic Burn_.



			
				Kaz Lo said:
			
		

> *-one that doesn't belong to Deel but whoever my former employer is?*




Correct.  The _Pathfinder_ was officially owned by the Galactic Astrographic Society, and charged with a 5-year mission to seek out new life-forms and civilizations.  To boldly go where no...

*AHEM*

Right.



			
				Kaz Lo said:
			
		

> *So would Kaz be needing to go back to that person?*




Not necessarily.  The crew was sub-contracted out to run the ship and catalogue hyperroutes in the Outer-Rim Territories.  Technically, the loss of the ship and, more importantly, the rest of the crew terminates the contract.

In all respects, you are now a "free-agent".


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 28, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> In all respects, you (Kaz) are now a "free-agent". *




Now if you'd just sign here . . .


----------



## Arani Korden (Mar 2, 2003)

By the way, welcome aboard, Vor'en!  I'm glad you've finally been able to appear onscreen.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 2, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *By the way, welcome aboard, Vor'en!  I'm glad you've finally been able to appear onscreen. *




;p hey want about Deel?  hehe can't forget your fashion-cohort in crime!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 2, 2003)

edit


----------



## Valara (Mar 2, 2003)

Well everyone already knows Deel Sia, cept for me and Kaz I believe.  I also believe the director is running Deel with CGI until he renews the actors contract.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 3, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> *Well everyone already knows Deel Sia, cept for me and Kaz I believe.  I also believe the director is running Deel with CGI until he renews the actors contract. *




That is correct.  Only Valara and Kaz haven't met Deel.  Everyone else is an old friend of his misadventures from the Royal House of Learning.

And Deel's not CGI...  Your illustrious director is putting in a guest appearance.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 3, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That is correct.  Only Valara and Kaz haven't met Deel.  Everyone else is an old friend of his misadventures from the Royal House of Learning.
> 
> And Deel's not CGI...  Your illustrious director is putting in a guest appearance. *




Is there anything else I should know?

LOL before I demonstrate what happens when early senility sets in on a young Jedi....

P.S.

Guest apprearance? hehe....


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Mar 3, 2003)

So glad to be working with y'all.  And thanks, by-the-by, for helping me clear something up in my head.  I've been trying to figure out what the devil I look like, what with the mask and all, but after hearing you guy's discuss it I'll take whoeveritwas's advice and leave it to your collective imaginations.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 3, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *So glad to be working with y'all.  And thanks, by-the-by, for helping me clear something up in my head.  I've been trying to figure out what the devil I look like, what with the mask and all, but after hearing you guy's discuss it I'll take whoeveritwas's advice and leave it to your collective imaginations. *




uh...  

*quickly shuffles back a couple of pages to make sure she didn't embarrass herself earlier*

*whistles innocently*

wha?


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Mar 4, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hehe, well that's the fun part...fantasy.  We can imagine him to look like whatever we want under the mask, huh?
> *




Was you, as a matter of fact, although I didn't recall it at the time.  Suffice to say, one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 4, 2003)

> "She's worth twice what that ole' _Pathfinder_ hunka junk was."




Kaz, the _Pathfinder III_ *IS* "your" ship.  Deel's was the _Mystic Burn_.

Though you are correct that, since its ordeal with pirates, the _Pathfinder_ has become quite an "ole hunka junk".


----------



## Kaz Lo (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey, that wasn't my fault!  Bad scripting I tell ya!  It says "Pathfinder" right here in the script, see?  ...er....


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 17, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *"And far more appetizing," Agrees Set.  "Though it appears to attract a childish sort." Set nods towards a small herd of alien children, including a gammoren and several aleenas, and something unidentifiable, just entering the establishment. "Oh well at least Kaz can get his happy meal." Jokes Set. *




Although I'm normally fairly lenient about the actors ad libbing, please leave the directing to the director...  The script says nothing about a herd of children entering the restaurant.

Game on.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 18, 2003)

Ah,but no one was posting.  , Sigh... Understood


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 18, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, Set...  I appreciate the sentiment, and try to enourage such creativeness.  It's fun, and it gives me a little something extra to work with.  Next time, though, just make certain you understand the theme of the scene before your toss something in.

For example, the rat you suddenly noticed in the greasy-spoon diner fit the scene perfectly, and allowed me to through a nice little unexpected twist into the script.  That was great.

The children, on the other hand, gave the completely wrong impression of the restaurant before I had a chance to describe it.  That was a little hard to explain away. (And personally, I always try to work something like this into the game, unless its blatently wrong.  I hate rewriting history even worse.)

Alright?  Keep up the good work.  You're doing great. 

And that goes for everyone else too.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Mar 18, 2003)

AH HAH! Vor'en!  I now know your secret identity!

hehe I thought your style was familiar....


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Mar 18, 2003)

Dude... I have a _style?_


----------



## dpdx (Mar 19, 2003)

*...you might be a Zabrak.*

If over half the rigs in yer speeder bay are up on blocks...

If yer family tree don't fork...

If ya can think of more than three things ta do with a hyperspanner....

If yer spring cleaning consists of detonating thermals to kill womp rats...

If yer Grandmother has been busted more than twice in a sabacc raid...

...you might be a Zabrak.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 2, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *Dude... I have a style?  *





Haha!  Now you'll have to tell us what you look like!  I don't think the dress uniform comes with a blast helmet!


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 3, 2003)

Just because it doesn't _come_ with one doesn't mean I can't do a little tailoring of my own.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 4, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *Just because it doesn't come with one doesn't mean I can't do a little tailoring of my own.  *




What?  You plan to put a big hood over your head in matching colors?  hehe

May I suggest RAINBOW fabric!


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 5, 2003)

After a bit of idle googling, I found a short pdf guide to the Tapani Sector set in the pre-Imperial era, which you can find here:

http://www.peakpeak.com/~fedifensor/games/starwars/TapaniQuickstartGuide.pdf

Some of the people in the illustrations look vaguely familiar . . .


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 5, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *After a bit of idle googling, I found a short pdf guide to the Tapani Sector set in the pre-Imperial era, which you can find here:
> 
> http://www.peakpeak.com/~fedifensor/games/starwars/TapaniQuickstartGuide.pdf
> 
> Some of the people in the illustrations look vaguely familiar . . . *




Oh wow...I look very graceful and noble in there...must be my long lost twin sister or something.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 20, 2003)

Dorn!

I thought you ate something unpleasant at that restaurant and was spending some quality time with something porcelain.

 

Glad to see you're back though!


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 20, 2003)

Thanks, Sia! I just needed a little time to meditate. 

Anyway, I'm glad to be back! By the way, that was an interesting...uh...wrestling match you had going there.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 20, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *After a bit of idle googling, I found a short pdf guide to the Tapani Sector set in the pre-Imperial era, which you can find here:
> 
> http://www.peakpeak.com/~fedifensor/games/starwars/TapaniQuickstartGuide.pdf
> 
> Some of the people in the illustrations look vaguely familiar . . . *




Oh hey!  That's great.  I was working on a web-page just like that.  That'll save me a lot of work...  I'll have to swipe it.

Here's a current map of Tapani sector (large file)...



			
				Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *Oh wow...I look very graceful and noble in there...must be my long lost twin sister or something.
> 
> 
> *




No...  It's just those new Jedi robes, and the elegant fighting stance.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 20, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *Thanks, Sia! I just needed a little time to meditate.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad to be back! By the way, that was an interesting...uh...wrestling match you had going there.   *




uh...  yes

anyway....

Results of my idle googling (aka procrastinating) - found something interesting!  An older more elegant looking Sia.  And is that Rory beside her and Deel in the back?







and I noticed that in both of them her hair is brown and fluffy - lol pretty funny






good old Arani as a scoundral






Arani, Valara, and Vor'en...and Arani is looking very sexy! ( think she forgot to put on her shirt)

Dorn better practice some of that Jedi restraint! hehe....






ok those are all the ones I could find after putting everyone's names in the search engine (oh yes...procrastination is quite an art)


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 20, 2003)

Been wondering something, chief.  Just how is Arani related to House Cadriaan?  It's the sort of thing that I imagine will come up in conversation once we get out into polite society.

My current working assumption is that Arani's father is Tapani, and a member (however distant) of the house.  There seems to be some linguistic relationship between Korden and Cadriaan.  By that assumption, Arani's mother is Naboo, and a relative bigwig - probably an advisor to the throne or something.  From what I can gather, the Naboo nobility seems to be more of a "working" nobility (and elected in places, as well), which is why Arani was raised on Naboo.

But I don't know how well any of this fits into your plans, and I don't want to say something onscreen that needs to be fixed.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 20, 2003)

We appear on a few covers of older products, as well.  (Though we've been pretty much dropped from cover art at this point.)  Off-hand, there's a "prisoner of the Hutts, but still gold-bikini-free" pic of Arani on the front cover of _tempest Feud_, and a very amusing Arani cameo on the back cover of the Tatooine book.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 21, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *Been wondering something, chief.  Just how is Arani related to House Cadriaan?  It's the sort of thing that I imagine will come up in conversation once we get out into polite society.
> 
> My current working assumption is that Arani's father is Tapani, and a member (however distant) of the house.  There seems to be some linguistic relationship between Korden and Cadriaan.  By that assumption, Arani's mother is Naboo, and a relative bigwig - probably an advisor to the throne or something.  From what I can gather, the Naboo nobility seems to be more of a "working" nobility (and elected in places, as well), which is why Arani was raised on Naboo.
> 
> But I don't know how well any of this fits into your plans, and I don't want to say something onscreen that needs to be fixed. *




Lady Agatha is Arani's Great Aunt on her mother's side.  Her mother's father's sister, to be precise.  So while directly related, the relation is distant.

Your mother would be considered a Noble of sorts in Tapani, perhaps even as a Lady of Cadriaan, if she decided to push it.  Arani's claim to Cadriaan nobility would be a little more tenuous.   Of all the Tapani Houses, however, Cadriaan has been the least concerned with pedigrees and lines of succession amongst its nobles, so long as they can provide useful services or resources  to the House.

And since Wizards never elaborated...

Arani's mother, being quite far down the line of succession, was originally sent to Coruscant to strengthen ties between House Cadriaan and the Republican Government as an attache for the Cadriaan Ambassador to Coruscant.  There, she met your father who, at the time, was a liaison for Senator Palpatine from Naboo.  They eventually married and moved back to Naboo, where they both climbed the bureaucratic ladder, becoming modestly important functionaries in the Naboo Democratic Monarchy.

Thus far I've stuck to "Your Great Aunt", "Aunt Agatha", "Lady Agatha", "Aggie", etc...  Agatha does not yet have a surname.  I'm comfortable leaving it that way, though suggestions are always welcome.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 21, 2003)

Good to know.  Thanks, boss!

EDIT - Actually, I like this a lot, since this places Arani at about the "Jane Austen heroine" level of nobility, and I happen to be a huge Austen fan.  I've been secretly playing Arani as a kind of "Emma Woodhouse in space."


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 21, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *Good to know.  Thanks, boss!
> 
> EDIT - Actually, I like this a lot, since this places Arani at about the "Jane Austen heroine" level of nobility, and I happen to be a huge Austen fan.  I've been secretly playing Arani as a kind of "Emma Woodhouse in space." *




Austen Celebrity Deathmatch: Jane Fairfax vs. Emma Woodhouse


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 21, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *Good to know.  Thanks, boss!
> 
> EDIT - Actually, I like this a lot, since this places Arani at about the "Jane Austen heroine" level of nobility, and I happen to be a huge Austen fan.  I've been secretly playing Arani as a kind of "Emma Woodhouse in space." *




Ahh!!  I'm a huge Austen fan, too!


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 21, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *Ahh!!  I'm a huge Austen fan, too!
> 
> *




And I make a third Austen fan.  This game obviously has something that attracts us 

Now where can I find a frock coat to fit a Wookie...


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 22, 2003)

Austen? I think I remember reading something of hers in the Jedi Archives once...


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 22, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *Austen? I think I remember reading something of hers in the Jedi Archives once... *




I'd read up, Mr. Knightley.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 23, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *Now where can I find a frock coat to fit a Wookie... *




I know a great tailor on Mrrlst . . .


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 23, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'd read up, Mr. Knightley.   *




He's doing pretty well as it is.  We've already got better romantic dialogue than _Attack of the Clones_!


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Arani Korden _*
> He's doing pretty well as it is.  We've already got better romantic dialogue than Attack of the Clones!   *




lol I know!

Now are you glad I gave that not so subtle hint about someone being someone's escort?

 

Even a pest can prove useful at times...


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 23, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> 
> He's doing pretty well as it is.  We've already got better romantic dialogue than Attack of the Clones!   *




Well...if only you knew how mightily I had to struggle against the Dark Side temptation I felt to contrast the smoothness of your skin with the coarseness of sand...


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 23, 2003)

Hey guys...  The networks are considering changing our time slot to late morning weekdays.

We'd have to compete with "All my Children", "Days of our Lives", "General Hospital" and "As the World Turns"...


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 23, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *Hey guys...  The networks are considering changing our time slot to late morning weekdays.
> 
> We'd have to compete with "All my Children", "Days of our Lives", "General Hospital" and "As the World Turns"...
> 
> *




No competition whatsoever!

We've got it all...romance, intrigue, heroines, heros, villians, adventure, space aliens, space ships, mystical powers...oh wait...General Hospital has all that too.  Never mind.  (Honestly they do!)

 

LOL I think Sia-Lan is going to take a break from the matchmaking (at least for the rest of the night) unless somebody just thrusts a golden opportunity in front of her and she just can't possibly resist meddling.

But isn't that what Jedi do best?  Meddle in the affairs of others? hehe....


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 23, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *Hey guys...  The networks are considering changing our time slot to late morning weekdays.
> 
> We'd have to compete with "All my Children", "Days of our Lives", "General Hospital" and "As the World Turns"...
> 
> *




It's the bubble bath, man!  I think there's something in the water!  (Valara, at the moment.)

Honestly, I'm as surprised as anyone about the sudden upsurge in romance.  I had planned on Arani keeping her crush quiet, with maybe a failed attempt to speak up during the ball.  But you know how novelists talk about a character having a mind of its own?  It was the character's idea to invite Dorn out for a walk, not the player's.  And once we were walking, between the recent talk about Jane Austen, the fact that I've been listening to the Cure a lot lately, and the fact that Dorn's player is really, really good at this stuff, Arani didn't have a chance.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 23, 2003)

hehe

Being the outsider looking in, I think that is fun and amusing!  And adds interesting twists to the story.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 24, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *Hey guys...  The networks are considering changing our time slot to late morning weekdays.
> 
> We'd have to compete with "All my Children", "Days of our Lives", "General Hospital" and "As the World Turns"...
> 
> *




Well, Pb, it just wouldn't be Star Wars if we didn't have some kind of romance involving a young noblewoman, now would it?  



> _Originally posted by Arani Korden_
> *And once we were walking, between the recent talk about Jane Austen, the fact that I've been listening to the Cure a lot lately, and the fact that Dorn's player is really, really good at this stuff, Arani didn't have a chance.*




Player? What player? Don't pay any attention to the man behind the curtain! (Thanks for the compliment )

I don't think either of these characters had a chance. They just kind of jumped out of the script, took on lives of their own, and ran with it. Of course, that's always a sign of a great story. Combine that with our fabulous director, and I think we have great things in store for the future. We should get pretty good ratings for the network, anyway.


----------



## Valara (Apr 24, 2003)

Well, you've landed your toy...er boy, now its time for me and Set  .  Now only if he would be a good boy and do as Sia suggested, and come after me.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 24, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *I don't think either of these characters had a chance. They just kind of jumped out of the script, took on lives of their own, and ran with it. Of course, that's always a sign of a great story. Combine that with our fabulous director, and I think we have great things in store for the future. We should get pretty good ratings for the network, anyway.  *




I have to agree.  The characters have taken on lives of their own (I had no idea about Arani's angst about being trapped in a future she didn't choose until she made the speech, for instance, but it makes perfect sense to me now), and things are just getting started.  Having a happy (for the moment) couple in the party is going to change the group dynamic as well as adding yet another layer of complication to the upcoming ball.  I can't wait.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 24, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> *Well, you've landed your toy...er boy, now its time for me and Set  .  Now only if he would be a good boy and do as Sia suggested, and come after me. *




Matchmaker, matchmaker make me a match
Find me a find, catch me a catch
Matchmaker, matchmaker look through your book
And make me a perfect match

oy gevault!


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 24, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> *Well, you've landed your toy...er boy, now its time for me and Set  .  Now only if he would be a good boy and do as Sia suggested, and come after me. *




Arani's been pining for Dorn since the game began.  (Anybody remember them sharing a seat in the escape pod?)   If it's taken her this long, you may have to be patient.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 24, 2003)

Sorry, Set *IS* suppose to be a Dark Jedi.  So one interpretation of mine is that his relaltionships always end up badly, with everybody.  That Not to say things will get better between him and Valara, just that ultimatly they won't work out, because Set, do to his long time away from his master is going to lose control of his negitive emotions more and more.


----------



## Kaz Lo (Apr 24, 2003)

I have to agree that this game seems to have the most vibrant characters.  Every one has their own personality which really shines and stays true to the spirit of the Star Wars story.  Bravo to everyone!


----------



## Valara (Apr 24, 2003)

I like bad boys so don't think your getting off that easy, you might get some company on the naughty side of the force when the Jedi Council reject me, at least temporarily.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 25, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *...as well as adding yet another layer of complication to the upcoming ball.  I can't wait.   *




Oh, just you wait...


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 25, 2003)

Re-runs.  I've been reading the old threads (Ah!  The good old days, when I had an 18 Dex and the pre-Revised Scoundrel Defense bonus!) and thought I'd put up some links for the benefit of the new folks.

Unfortunately, the start of the game was apparently lost during one of the great board collapses.  But here's what i found.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=182

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12339

And that brings us to Oasis station.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39471


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 25, 2003)

Ah yes...

The giant snake.

That was fun.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 25, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *Ah yes...
> 
> The giant snake.
> 
> That was fun. *




I'm glad you enjoyed yourself.    My ribs still ache thinking about it.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks for posting those links, Arani. I was having fun reading over our old adventures when it suddenly hit me that this series has been going for well over a year now! So I just want to thank everybody for making it all so much fun. I'd slog through a jungle with you lot anytime. Hopefully we can keep our ratings up high enough to stay on the air for another year or two.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 25, 2003)

As I read through some of these old posts...I have dimples and dazzling smile do I?

hehe....


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 25, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *...this series has been going for well over a year now!...*




Actually, it's been at least a year and a half.  There was an early ENworld migration during which the very first SWIC episodes were lost.

I suspect years down the road some cutting room floor footage of those scenes will reappear in the Special Features section of a Star Wars Iconic Charcters Super Duper Ultra Special Collector's Limited Director's Cut Edition DVD.


----------



## Rorworr (Apr 26, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *I'm glad you enjoyed yourself.    My ribs still ache thinking about it.   *



It worked for Britney, and I'd guess the snake was a ratings winner for us 

Glad you found those old threads.  It's always nice to catch a rerun, and I'd forgotten some of the details.


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 26, 2003)

You know...

Sometimes you guys make my job so goddamn easy, I almost feel guilty about getting a paycheck.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 26, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *You know...
> 
> Sometimes you guys make my job so goddamn easy, I almost feel guilty about getting a paycheck. *




Does this mean the snake is going to come back for revenge?


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 28, 2003)

*A song for Sen Udo-Mal...*

So I was listening to an old CD of mine, and ran across a song that remined me of Sen...



> _*Mr. Duality*, Richard Greene 1992_
> 
> There's a side o' me I show, a side I keep hidden.
> Sometimes they flip-flop. Hey! No kiddin'.
> ...


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 29, 2003)

hehe

I like the theme song for Sen


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 29, 2003)

Who me??!?!


----------



## Valara (Apr 29, 2003)

Whats my theme song? Jungle Boogie?


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 29, 2003)

Going back to the Jane Austen thing, Arani's whole speech about her arranged marriage (and the trials that will inevitably result from such a romance) remind me of Kate Chopin's _The Awakening,_ which I'm reading right now for a class.  Of course, Chopin is much, much more serious than either Austen or us.  And hopefully Arani won't meet the same dire fate as poor Edna.  

Any other theme song suggestions?  I'm afraid my knowledge of music is extremely, extremely limited....


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 29, 2003)

stupid...*grumble*


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 29, 2003)

For Vor'en?

I think there are a ton of action movie oriented songs out there, anything you had in mind for you theme? Requests?

As for Valara...given your current state of mind...hmm...Bootylicious by Destiny's Child?


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 29, 2003)

I was thinking less of Vor'en than in general.  He hasn't been around long enough, I think, to be easily characterized by a theme song.

As for others... something country for Kaz, obviously.  The more paradocially hickish, the better.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 29, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *I was thinking less of Vor'en than in general.  He hasn't been around long enough, I think, to be easily characterized by a theme song.
> *




Certainly around long enough to sock me in the jaw...

EDIT:

hows this?

Kelko's Theme

and

Kaz-Lo's Theme


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 29, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *Going back to the Jane Austen thing, Arani's whole speech about her arranged marriage (and the trials that will inevitably result from such a romance) remind me of Kate Chopin's The Awakening, which I'm reading right now for a class.  Of course, Chopin is much, much more serious than either Austen or us.  And hopefully Arani won't meet the same dire fate as poor Edna.  *




I haven't read the story in years, but from what I remember I think you're spot on.  I'll have to track down a copy and re-read it.  One reason why I love playing Arani so much is that she draws from such a different set of influences than any other character I've ever played.  Jane Austen, E.M. Forster, _Cold Comfort Farm_, Evelyn Waugh, first season John Crichton, and now _The Awakening._  Cool.

As for theme songs - I'm thinking.

-EDIT - Lookie!  New avatar!


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 29, 2003)

I've been talking to the music arrangers, and they're working on a complete sound track.  But be patient.  It's not always easily to precisely match a song to a personality, or vice versa.

Here's what they dug up for Arani...



> _*"Killer Queen"* Freddy Mercury_
> 
> She keeps Moet et Chandon
> In her pretty cabinet,
> ...


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 29, 2003)

It's pretty much inevitable that once we get started on theme songs, talk will inevitably turn to *The Star Wars Iconic Love Theme.*



> *Such Unlikely Lovers*
> On a hot city day
> When your white shirt turns to grey
> That's when she'll arrive
> ...




_Lyrics by Elvis Costello and Burt Bacharach_


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Apr 29, 2003)

Cool songs.  And a nice avatar- I like it better than the old one.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (Apr 29, 2003)

That is definitely a great new avatar, Arani. Leave it to the fashionable noblewoman to come up with the best iconic accessories.


----------



## Arani Korden (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks, guys.  I just stumbled across the picture, and said "Hey!  That's exactly the right size for an avatar!"


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Apr 30, 2003)

hehe I like it too!

Hmm...I think I will copy you and find one for myself as well

 

EDIT:  The noble Arani has started yet another iconics trend!


----------



## Pbartender (Apr 30, 2003)

*For Kaz...*

A little bit of bluegrass for Kaz...



> _*Scent of a Mule*, Mike Gordon_
> 
> Kitty Malone sat on a mule,
> Was riding in style.
> ...


----------



## dpdx (Apr 30, 2003)

Interesting discussion on theme songs. I was thinking that the Star Wars Iconic Love Theme ought to be a different Elvis Costello song: 'Accidents Will Happen'.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 1, 2003)

dpdx said:
			
		

> *Interesting discussion on theme songs. I was thinking that the Star Wars Iconic Love Theme ought to be a different Elvis Costello song: 'Accidents Will Happen'. *




You're not hiding in my apartment, are you?  Because I was just listening to 'Accidents Will Happen' as I read your post.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (May 3, 2003)

That's a nice new avatar you have as well, Sia! I wish I weren't so unpopular...there is only the one picture of me!  

Oh well, looks like I will have to be the traditionally conservative Jedi and ignore the latest trend in Iconic accessories.


----------



## Set Harth (May 3, 2003)

Question. How many dark side points is the slaughter of an entire Sand People Tribe worth?


----------



## Dorn Tavers (May 3, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Question. How many dark side points is the slaughter of an entire Sand People Tribe worth?  *




Going on safari, Set?


----------



## Pbartender (May 3, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Question. How many dark side points is the slaughter of an entire Sand People Tribe worth?  *




Based solely on the statistics listed in the SW:RCRB, no more than 13, unless Skywalker did some atoning before he became Vader, in which case it could be more.  It's most likely much less, considering his reputation.

By the way...  Sorry for a few slow posts last/this week.  We're getting ready for my son's 5th birthday party this Tuesday.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 3, 2003)

So, anybody heard from Kaz Lo lately?


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 6, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Question. How many dark side points is the slaughter of an entire Sand People Tribe worth?  *




I swear by my blaster that if you _ever_ act as whiney as Hayden Christensen, you won't be the only one earning dark side points. 

And speaking of theme songs, why is it that after reading Valara's latest post, I heard _Love Shack_ playing in my head?

Repeatedly?

Oh, sithspit....


----------



## Arani Korden (May 6, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *And speaking of theme songs, why is it that after reading Valara's latest post, I heard Love Shack playing in my head?
> 
> Repeatedly?
> 
> Oh, sithspit.... *




Great.  Now it's stuck in _my_ head.  I'll get you for this.


----------



## Valara (May 7, 2003)

> I swear by my blaster that if you ever act as whiney as Hayden Christensen, you won't be the only one earning dark side points.
> 
> And speaking of theme songs, why is it that after reading Valara's latest post, I heard Love Shack playing in my head?




If you break my toy, you will find certain tender parts being 'gripped' off or all staticy.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (May 7, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> *
> If you break my toy, you will find certain tender parts being 'gripped' off or all staticy. *




Now THAT kind of thing should rack up some MAJOR Dark Side points!!


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 7, 2003)

Is anyone else reminded of "Space Balls"?


----------



## Pbartender (May 7, 2003)

I'd like everyone to remember three things...


Every Star Wars movie made has been rated PG.
Eric's Grandmother is watching.
None of you can legally vote in the United States.
[/list=1]

Now then.  I think the sound guys have found a suitable anthem for Set...



> _*Tainted Love*, Ed Cobb_
> 
> Sometimes I feel I've got to
> Run away.
> ...


----------



## Valara (May 7, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *I'd like everyone to remember three things...
> 
> 
> Every Star Wars movie made has been rated PG.
> ...






I understand the first 2, not so clear on the third one, what is this United States thing? (Actually I am old enough to vote, and I know Sia is, and I'd lay bets on Rory)


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 7, 2003)

Hey - how do you know how old I am? LOL _I_ don't even know!


----------



## Arani Korden (May 7, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *Hey - how do you know how old I am? LOL I don't even know!
> 
> *




According to http://www.theforce.net/timetales/tt1-9/Sect1-9.shtml , Rorworr and Deel are born 49 years before the battle of Yavin, and Sia-Lan is born 47 years BBY.  If Episode I takes place in 32 BBY, that would make Deel and Rory 17 and Sia-Lan a mere 15 years old.

Of course, the site is unofficial, and I have no idea where they're pulling their dates from.  The Adventure Game, maybe?  (They also give birth years for some of the pregens from the Adventure Game who didn't make the Iconic roster, htough they forgot me.)

Anyway, 15 seems a bit young to me, and since it's an unofficial timeline, we're free to ignore it.  Forget I said anything.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 7, 2003)

It's also worth noting that if we take the few dates we have as gospel, that would make Set over 1000 years old.  No wonder he's cranky.   

Somebody e-mail Kira Lar and tell her to come back, all is forgiven.


----------



## Pbartender (May 7, 2003)

Yeah...  We all talked about the whole age thing already in this thread.  Check around pages 3 & 4.  I believe we all agreed that Uncle George has a thing for young'uns.



			
				Valara said:
			
		

> *
> I understand the first 2, not so clear on the third one, what is this United States thing?*




If anyone who understands my meaning on point #3 can explain it without breaking our PG rating, I'll give them a bonus Force Point.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pbartender _*
> If anyone who understands my meaning on point #3 can explain it without breaking our PG rating, I'll give them a bonus Force Point. *




Are you talking about the legal age to appear in certain movies of the less clothed and highly excitable persuasion?  The age that none of us are at the moment?


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 8, 2003)

I maintain that I'm ignorant of music, but I have the liner notes right here, so from Moxy Fruvous's Video Bargainville:



> Perhaps it's something you can watch with friends, or something that inevitably lends
> Itself to shapely curves and bends of exploited women and their friends.




Thanks for clearing that up, Sia, I was a bit confused myself.


----------



## Pbartender (May 8, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Are you talking about the legal age to appear in certain movies of the less clothed and highly excitable persuasion?  The age that none of us are at the moment? *




That sums it up quite succinctly.

To put it another way, it is that age which, once you surpass it, others who have surpassed that age can perform certain acts, if you give them explicit permission, upon you legally and without the consequences of a public trial, fines, incarceration and having their name put onto a certain Federal listing.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 8, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That sums it up quite succinctly.
> 
> To put it another way, it is that age which, once you surpass it, others who have surpassed that age can perform certain acts, if you give them explicit permission, upon you legally and without the consequences of a public trial, fines, incarceration and having their name put onto a certain Federal listing. *




Does this mean I get a bonus force point


----------



## Pbartender (May 8, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Does this mean I get a bonus force point  *




It'll be added to your next paycheck.



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> Arani returns to her room, and puts on a simple white nightgown - the sort of nightgown the heroine wears in cheesy old holofilms just before the Anzati nobleman creeps up behind her and enchants her with his hypnotic powers.  Still, Arani is confident that the room is reasonably free of Anzati, so she opens a window and looks out over the city. *




Have you ever read the _Tales From the Mos Eisley Cantina_?

There's a real weird story about Dannik Jericho the Anzati in there...

_Mmmmm...
Soup.
Drink the Soup._

Kind of creepy.



			
				Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *
> "Anyway, there have been marriages before but they're just not common.   And there are plenty of children here and there.  Even some of the great Jedi masters on the council have families, some even multiple spouses." *




Yup...  If I'm not mistaken, Jedi council member Ki Adi-Mundi  has several wives and children back on Cerea.


By the way, any time you guys are ready to move on...  Just go to bed.


----------



## Pbartender (May 8, 2003)

*More Songs...*

Well, now Dorn has a song in his heart.  It's a straight-forward, simple, repetative song, but a song nonetheless...



> _*What I Like About You*, Michael Morales_
> 
> Hey! Uh huh huh!
> Hey! Uh huh huh!
> ...




You might think it'd be easy to find some arse-kicking martial arts song for Vor'en.  But there's a lot more behind that hard-boiled, armor-plated exterior than he lets on.



> _*Eye of the Tiger*,  Jim Peterik/Frankie Sullivan_
> 
> Risin' up, back on the street.
> Did my time, took my chances.
> ...




Now, whether or not it has been bourne out in-game, I'd always seen Rorworr and Kelko as a near unseperable pair.  They always seemed the sort to be hanging out together building hotrods out of junkers and loose parts in their spare time after school (ala the T-Birds in "Grease").  Then dragracing the contraptions across the plains outside of Theed until the cops came to (futily try to) slow them down, or the hotrods fell apart.  I'd thought that they had probably gotten into as much trouble anyone else.  Only, it was just a faster, louder, more rambunctious sort of trouble than the conspiratorial pranks and practical joke of Arani and Deel.

It's a short song, and they have to share it, but I hope Rory and Kelko won't feel short-changed.



> _*Good Old Boys*, Waylon Jennings_
> 
> Just two good old boys.
> Never meanin' no harm.
> ...


----------



## Arani Korden (May 8, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *Have you ever read the Tales From the Mos Eisley Cantina?*




I am shockingly ignorant of all things Star Wars - really everything I know comes from either the films or game books.

*



			By the way, any time you guys are ready to move on...  Just go to bed.
		
Click to expand...


*
I've been trying!  If anyone wants/needs to talk to Arani, she's standing at the window silhouetted against the moonlight.  otherwise, consider her in bed.


----------



## Pbartender (May 8, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *
> I've been trying!  If anyone wants/needs to talk to Arani, she's standing at the window silhouetted against the moonlight.  otherwise, consider her in bed. *




Don't worry about it too much.  You guys are doing great.  The game is moving along at a fine pace, and we've just had 430 posts worth of character development, and we haven't even really gotten to the adventure itself yet.

Speaking of which, you guys are doing such a great job of roleplaying, that I think you all deserve to gain a level.

I'm revamping the character stat page anyway...  There'll be information on Tapani Sector, supporting cast that you've met, a new Starship, new vehicles, new equipment and a new sidekick!  Most of which will be introduced as soon as you meet Deel in the morning.

So, everyone goes up to 4th level.  I don't yet see any good reason for anyone to multiclass, so let's stick with your Iconic classes, please.  Please post which ability you are increasing, which skills you are spending skill points on, and which bonus feat or special ability you will be taking (where applicable).  Your 4th level stats will take effect once you reach Vycinyth.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 8, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *So, everyone goes up to 4th level.  I don't yet see any good reason for anyone to multiclass, so let's stick with your Iconic classes, please.  Please post which ability you are increasing, which skills you are spending skill points on, and which bonus feat or special ability you will be taking (where applicable).  Your 4th level stats will take effect once you reach Vycinyth. *




Woohoo!  New level!

Looking at the book, Arani's BAB, Will Save, and Reputation all go up by +1, and she picks up Coordinate +1.   Her bonus ability point will go into Charisma (she's gained confidence lately ) and she gets seven skill points, which she'll use to raise Computer Use, Diplomacy, Repair, and Sense Motive, as well as picking up one rank in Knowledge: Alien Species (to represent the Xenosociology she's always talking about) and Pilot (she learned a little flying the van.)  Vitality points also go up by 5 (if I'm calculating correctly.)

EDIT - Pilot is cross class for nobles, which is why one rank cost two points.


----------



## hong (May 8, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *
> If anyone who understands my meaning on point #3 can explain it without breaking our PG rating, I'll give them a bonus Force Point. *




Bah! Age has nothing to do with it. All of you guys are ALIENS, and so cannot vote in the United States of Americaia. HAW HAW!

Abba lyric post of the week, since the songs are being broken out:


THANK YOU FOR THE MUSIC
(B.Andersson/B.Ulvaeus)
First release 1977

I'm nothing special, in fact I'm a bit of a bore
If I tell a joke, you've probably heard it before
But I have a talent, a wonderful thing
'Cause everyone listens when I start to sing
I'm so grateful and proud
All I want is to sing it out loud

So I say
Thank you for the music, the songs I'm singing
Thanks for all the joy they're bringing
Who can live without it, I ask in all honesty
What would life be?
Without a song or a dance what are we?
So I say thank you for the music
For giving it to me

Mother says I was a dancer before I could walk
She says I began to sing long before I could talk
And I've often wondered, how did it all start?
Who found out that nothing can capture a heart
Like a melody can?
Well, whoever it was, I'm a fan

So I say
Thank you for the music, the songs I'm singing
Thanks for all the joy they're bringing
Who can live without it, I ask in all honesty
What would life be?
Without a song or a dance what are we?
So I say thank you for the music
For giving it to me

I've been so lucky, I am the girl with golden hair
I wanna sing it out to everybody
What a joy, what a life, what a chance!

So I say
Thank you for the music, the songs I'm singing
Thanks for all the joy they're bringing
Who can live without it, I ask in all honesty
What would life be?
Without a song or a dance what are we?
So I say thank you for the music
For giving it to me


Hong "I blame Pbartender" Ooi


----------



## Pbartender (May 8, 2003)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> Bah! Age has nothing to do with it. All of you guys are ALIENS, and so cannot vote in the United States of Americaia. HAW HAW!*




Unless, of course, you live around Chicago...  Both of my gerbils and all four of my goldfish voted in the last election.



			
				hong said:
			
		

> *Hong "I blame Pbartender" Ooi *




As well you should.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 9, 2003)

Woo-hoo!  A theme song to call my own!  I like it.

And speaking as someone who's read almost every EU book before the Yuuzhan Vong stuff (All I read when I was [relatively] little), weren't there two creepy Anazati stories?  I might be wrong.  One began with this creepy monologue.

_Pleasure/pain, pain/pleasure...._

etc.

I'll advance Vor'en on Saturday- I've never owned the book, but I've got a friend I'm seeing then that I can borrow it from.  But I forsee Advanced Combat Martial Arts in his future.   Must... keep... Wookies at arms length....


----------



## Dorn Tavers (May 9, 2003)

Wooo! A theme song AND a new level! Now this is a good day!! 

Thanks for both, Pb! I'll figure out my stat advancements tomorrow. In the meantime, I need to try get this theme song out of my head...


----------



## Pbartender (May 9, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *One began with this creepy monologue.
> 
> Pleasure/pain, pain/pleasure....
> 
> etc.*






> Pain/pleasure...  pleasure/pain.  Inseperable.  Indescribable. Ineluctable.
> _--come closer, a little closer--_




Soup's On: The Pipe Smoker's Tale, by Jennifer Roberson.

Yup, that's the only one I know of, though there might be another I've repressed the memory of.  It's a really weird story, all carrying on about _thick, sweet, plentiful soup...  such soup_.  Ugh.

Kind of a shame, since most of the other short stories in that anthology were pretty good.  Except for the Wolfman/Lamproid Tale...  That one was pretty weird too.


----------



## Valara (May 11, 2003)

*I be famous*

I would like to point out that I am featured in the newest of the Star Wars novels, Force Heretic 2: Refugee.  I even get to use a nifty little lightsaber to stand off the the enitre Chiss Empire, talk about Girl Power.  Even Zheev gets a mention, though not by name.  They talk about legends concerning me on page 166, calling me both by my real name and the prophet, how nifty is that?  Maybe I prophesize something cool, like the coming of Twinkies  

Anyway, sorry about the slow posting, I moved out wednesday night, and while there is a computer here on-line, I can't get an ethernet cord thats 100 feet long short of making it myself(I even tried that, it just so happns that the cord I used was no good, and i don't have anther hundred feet.)


----------



## Arani Korden (May 12, 2003)

*Re: I be famous*



			
				Valara said:
			
		

> *I would like to point out that I am featured in the newest of the Star Wars novels, Force Heretic 2: Refugee.  I even get to use a nifty little lightsaber to stand off the the enitre Chiss Empire, talk about Girl Power.  Even Zheev gets a mention, though not by name.  They talk about legends concerning me on page 166, calling me both by my real name and the prophet, how nifty is that?  Maybe I prophesize something cool, like the coming of Twinkies  *




Wow.  That is cool.  It's even better than Rory having his own action figure!


----------



## Arani Korden (May 12, 2003)

Just to flog a dead horse on the age thing, by the way - my friend (Chow Yun-Fett on the boards) with the Adventure Game boxed set checked for me, and the characters that appear do have ages listed.  Rory and Deel are (theoretically) 17, I'm 16, and Sia-Lan is listed as 15.  The "not quite Iconics have ages listed as well, but I don't think anyone's that worried about them.


----------



## Rorworr (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: I be famous*



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *Wow.  That is cool.  It's even better than Rory having his own action figure! *



I have an action figure?  Why wasn't I informed of this?  

On another note, could someone post what abilities I get when I go up to 4th level.  My RCRB is on loan to a friend of mine who's in Germany for several months...


----------



## Arani Korden (May 12, 2003)

There's a Rorworr action figure included in the Adventure Game.

A fourth level Scout gets:  +1 BAB, +1 Reputation, Uncanny Dodge, 1d8+Con Mod Vitality, 6+Int Mod skill points, and the usual +1 to the ability score of your choice.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 13, 2003)

Whoops.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 13, 2003)

At this next level Vor'en'll (not sure how you punctuate that contraction...) be diversifying a bit, branching out from shooting things well to hitting them well.  So his Soldier bonus feat will be Advanced Combat Martial Arts, his bonus ability point goes to strength, and his skill points all go to Move Silently.

By-the-by, if we ever get to an appropriately high level, will Vor'en be allowed to live his childhood dreams? (Other kids wanted to be firefighters, Vor'en wanted to be an Elite Trooper  ).


----------



## Arani Korden (May 13, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *At this next level Vor'en'll (not sure how you punctuate that contraction...) be diversifying a bit, branching out from shooting things well to hitting them well.  So his Soldier bonus feat will be Advanced Combat Martial Arts, his bonus ability point goes to strength, and his skill points all go to Move Silently.
> 
> By-the-by, if we ever get to an appropriately high level, will Vor'en be allowed to live his childhood dreams? (Other kids wanted to be firefighters, Vor'en wanted to be an Elite Trooper  ). *




Vor'en'll looks right to me.  (Speaking as an English geek.)

Sigh.  The only Prestige Class that a noble can really shoot for is Crime Lord.  And while Arani the crime Lord is sort of a funny picture . . .


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 13, 2003)

Maybe if you were shooting for surreal.  Imagine Arani saying, sweetly as possible, "No pay up, or Roworr here will break your kneecaps!" (I say Roworr because, really, if she went that direction I'm sure she could pull in the rest of us too. )


----------



## Arani Korden (May 13, 2003)

Dance, my puppets!  Dance!  Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!! 

I'll bet the Mirror Universe Arani is a Crime Lord in training.  It's a beautiful image.

(Checking the book, if I put my mind to it I could make Crime Lord or Dark Side Devotee by seventh level.  Officer by sixth, but that's not nearly as funny.)


----------



## Valara (May 13, 2003)

Well, as far as leveling goes:

Remind me how we do vp because I seem to be a bit short.  Sen and I should both have 23 at 3rd, and then 30 at 4th, I have 19 at 3rd.

I'll drop my ability point into dexeriy, raising it to 16, my defense 19, Ranged attack bonus to +6

My BAB goes to 3 (along with my melee bonus), my will save raises to +6, I do pick up Sense

As far as skill points, if I can branch out in to the Telepath prestige class, then I'll dump 7 skill points into telepathy, and 2 into sense motive.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 13, 2003)

My ability point goes to DEX, bringing it to 16

Balance +5/2 (for balancing on the hoverboard)
Battlemind +5/5
Enhance Ability +5/5

Added Force Feat: Sense

I'm looking to possibly branch out into the Jedi Weapon Master Prestige class after Level 5, but I'm not sure yet.

I'm also unsure as to how you do VP?


----------



## Arani Korden (May 13, 2003)

Vitality - we use the system for the Living Force campaign.  Maximum VP at first level, then if you have a d6, 4+Con, if you have a d8, 6+Con, and if you have a d10, 8+Con.


----------



## Pbartender (May 13, 2003)

*4th level updates.*

Arani, Sia-Lan, Valara and Vor'en have been advanced to 4th level.  Please double check them to make certain I made no mistakes.

You may also notice that the SWIC Stats page has been updated.  Everyone's 4th level stats will be there eventually.  You will also find stats for Bait, and eventual blurbs on interesting NPCs that you've me.

Vor'en, I gave you Improved Martial Arts, instead of Advanced (which you can't get without Improved, and not until 8th level  )

Valara, I assigned your skills as you requested.  However, I don't personally know of any Telepath PrC for Star Wars.  As another option, you might consider the Force Warrior PrC from the _Power of the Jedi Sourcebook_.  You are very close to qualifying for that one already (you could take it next level, with the right skills), and it would suit you well.  The PrC is all about using the Force in combination with Martial Arts.  Let me know if you are insterested.

More on PrCs later...



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *Vitality - we use the system for the Living Force campaign.  Maximum VP at first level, then if you have a d6, 4+Con, if you have a d8, 6+Con, and if you have a d10, 8+Con. *




Absolutely correct, Arani, thank you.

Valara, I must have adjusted your VP when you used some Force skills way back when in the jungle, and never put them back.  It's been fixed.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 13, 2003)

*Re: 4th level updates.*



			
				Pbartender said:
			
		

> *Valara, I assigned your skills as you requested.  However, I don't personally know of any Telepath PrC for Star Wars. *




It's in the Ultimate Alien Anthology (one of the three Star wars books I currently own.)


----------



## Kelko (May 16, 2003)

I won't have access to my copy of the rulebook until at least Tuesday, so unless someone wants to give me a quick rundown, I can't update my character until then.


----------



## Pbartender (May 16, 2003)

Kelko said:
			
		

> *I won't have access to my copy of the rulebook until at least Tuesday, so unless someone wants to give me a quick rundown, I can't update my character until then. *




You'll gain +8 VP, +6 skill points, +1 FP, +1 BAB, +1 Fort save, a Bonus Class Skill and a +1 ability increase.


----------



## Kelko (May 16, 2003)

In that case I would like to:
- increase my DEX to 16.
- increase my ranks in Hide, Pilot, Repair and Survival by 1.
- Make spot a class skill and dump my 2 remaining skill points into it.


----------



## Valara (May 16, 2003)

*Re: 4th level updates.*



			
				Pbartender said:
			
		

> *
> Valara, I assigned your skills as you requested.  However, I don't personally know of any Telepath PrC for Star Wars.  As another option, you might consider the Force Warrior PrC from the Power of the Jedi Sourcebook.  You are very close to qualifying for that one already (you could take it next level, with the right skills), and it would suit you well.  The PrC is all about using the Force in combination with Martial Arts.  Let me know if you are insterested.*




Actually I couldn't take force warrior at 5th level unless you let me trade in the skill points from one of my skills that I haven't used in the game.  I have to kick 3 into battlemind, 3 into enhance ability, and 6 into tumble as tumble is cross class, thats 12 points, I only receive 6+ 2 (int)+ 1(Human)= 9.  It would make sense to do that with treat injury, but its not legal rules wise.



> It's in the Ultimate Alien Anthology (one of the three Star wars books I currently own.)




Yep, Telepath from UAA is the one.  Its sort of how I pictured her as a prophet as she gets into her teens as far as level.  Its focus is mental attacks through the use of class abilities like Psychic Scourge, Thought Bomb, Mind Shard, and Neural Storm.  It also has the nifty power of storing 50 vitality in a focus for use with the very costly powers.  It does require 9 ranks in telepathy, so its a minimum of an 8th level pre-req, and it leaves all force skills as cross-class except for affect mind, control thoughts, drain knowledge, fear, illusion, and telepathy.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 16, 2003)

Congratulations to Vor'en - there's a pic of him beating up a  Stormtrooper in the Hero's Guide preview on the WotC website, which is the first new Star wars Iconic pic I've seen for a while.

The link -

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=starwars/article/sw20030515herosguide


----------



## Valara (May 17, 2003)

PBartender, your right about force warrior, I'll set myself up skill-wise to go into it at 6th level.  If its not too late to change my choice on my skills, I'll put 6 into tumble to bring it up to the requisite 3, and put the other 3 points into Enhance ability putting that to the requisite 7.


----------



## Pbartender (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: 4th level updates.*



			
				Valara said:
			
		

> *
> Actually I couldn't take force warrior at 5th level unless you let me trade in the skill points from one of my skills that I haven't used in the game.  I have to kick 3 into battlemind, 3 into enhance ability, and 6 into tumble as tumble is cross class, thats 12 points, I only receive 6+ 2 (int)+ 1(Human)= 9.  It would make sense to do that with treat injury, but its not legal rules wise.*




This does not entirely bother me, especially for a skill that has not yet been used.  If it doesn't bother you either, consider it done...  Otherwise, we'll do it kosher and wait until 6th level.

I'm not certain about Telepath, but the other advantage is that Force Warrior and Jedi Weapon Master are currently the only two PrCs (that I know of) that will allow a character to gain Jedi Knight status, without actually taking any levels in Jedi Consular or Guardian.


----------



## Valara (May 17, 2003)

> This does not entirely bother me, especially for a skill that has not yet been used. If it doesn't bother you either, consider it done... Otherwise, we'll do it kosher and wait until 6th level.




Well, I'd rather wait till 6th anyway, that way I at least have the imbue power.  It'll help keep me up damage wise when I imbue my fists, along with the unarmed damage increases, I plan on taking disipate energy and intermediate martial arts, and then advanced martial arts later, So long as thats okay with you.

I would like to not have treat injury though, it makes her indecisiveness and hovering over Set very out of character.  Thats up to you though, if I can flip it about I would sink it into heal-self and Jedi lore knowledge skill.


----------



## Pbartender (May 17, 2003)

Valara said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, I'd rather wait till 6th anyway, that way I at least have the imbue power.  It'll help keep me up damage wise when I imbue my fists, along with the unarmed damage increases, I plan on taking disipate energy and intermediate martial arts, and then advanced martial arts later, So long as thats okay with you. *




Suit yourself, I'm easy...  



			
				Valara said:
			
		

> *I would like to not have treat injury though, it makes her indecisiveness and hovering over Set very out of character.  Thats up to you though, if I can flip it about I would sink it into heal-self and Jedi lore knowledge skill. *




Well...  Let's leave it for now.  I mean, really, you've probably never hurt anyone you've LIKED that much before.  It's a rather shocking situation, all said and done.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 17, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *Congratulations to Vor'en - there's a pic of him beating up a  Stormtrooper ....*




Nifty!  Now how do I get on the bandwagon and turn that in to a user icon?  Just crop the image to the right size, and then...?


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 17, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nifty!  Now how do I get on the bandwagon and turn that in to a user icon?  Just crop the image to the right size, and then...? *




Go to your user cp for Vor'en (look at the buttons on top), then click on "edit options" and upload the avatar.  Its the last button at the bottom.


----------



## Rorworr (May 17, 2003)

Rorworr at 4th level.  I think I've got everything right, but IDHMBIFOM, so I'd appreciate someone checking the stats over for me.

*Rorworr:* Male Wookiee Scout 4; Init +1 (+1 Dex); Defense 14 (+3 class, +1 Dex); Spd 10m; VP/WP 34/15; Atk +6 melee, +4 ranged; SQ Wookiee Rage, Extraordinary Recuperation, Heart +1, Trailblazing, Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to AC); SV Fort +4 (2), Ref +3 (2), Will +2 (2); SZ M; FP 3; Rep 1; Str 17, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8. 

*Equipment:* Backpack, Blaster carbine, Bowcaster, credit chip, Comlink, electrobinoculars, 2 Medpacs, survival kit, M-TD translator droid.  

*Skills:* Astrogate +4/3, Climb +8/3, Computer Use +5/4, Hide +5/4, Intimidate +5/2, Knowledge (Planetary systems) +3/2, Listen +3/3, Move Silently +3/2, Pilot +8/7, Read/Write Basic, Read/Write Rodese, Read/Write Shyriiwook, Repair +6/5, Search +4/3, Speak (Understand) Basic, Speak (Understand) Rodese, Speak Shyriiwook, Spot +3/3, Survival +6/6, Swim +4/1. 

*Feats:* Starship Operation (starfighter), Track, Exotic Weapon (bowcaster), Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols), Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster rifles), Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons).


Raised Wisdom by 1, taking it up to 10, and removing the penalty to a lot of my skills   Added 1 skill point to Astrogate, 1 to Intimidate, 2 to Pilot, and 3 to Survival.


----------



## Pbartender (May 19, 2003)

4th level characters so far...

Kelko
Arani
Deel
Rorworr
Vor'en
Valara
Sia-Lan
Still 3rd level...

Kaz
Sen
Set
Dorn

*A WARNING!*

Characters that do not expicitly board the ship befroe it leaves will not be included in the next adventure.  

Characters that do board the ship before it leaves will be expected to participate in the adventure.

Characters that do not post the changes for 4th level before the ship leaves will remain 3rd level.

You will be amply warned before the ship actually leaves.

_This has been a public service announcement courtesy of 20th Century Fox, and in accordance with the general contracts of the Interstellar Holo Actor's Guild._


----------



## Pbartender (May 20, 2003)

Two things...

First, the _Redline_ was inspired by and based upon a spaceship from an old, old computer game that I still play now and again.  Below is a CG'ed picture of said ship, though it has the wrong color scheme to actually be the _Redline_.  The image is © 2000, 2001 by Andrei Tanase.

Bonus points for anyone who can name the game and the inspirational ship.

Second...  I'm having a little trouble with the people who provide my website's domain name.  Images (sig pics) and pages (character stats) may be unavailable until I get it cleared up.


----------



## Velenne (May 20, 2003)

Much as it significantly pains me, I'm going to have to withdraw from this mission.  I recently graduated and am now working full time+ at odd shifts.  Additionally, my tabletop campaign is beginning this weekend and will be subsequently sapping much of my creative energy.  

Pb, I'll leave it to you to level Kaz if you wish it;  I've never been overly familiar with the SW system since its revision.   

Thanks to all of you who made this such a great experience so far.  I really got a kick out of playing Kaz and the budding story arcs are very hard to break away from.  I hope to be back one day.  Have fun!

EDIT: That pic from "Out of this World"?  Old SNES game. Loved it.  Or maybe Space Quest?!  (even better!)


----------



## Rorworr (May 20, 2003)

Sorry to see you go, Kaz, and I hope you'll be back.

Darn it, who's going to persuade me to do stupid things now?


----------



## Pbartender (May 21, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *Much as it significantly pains me, I'm going to have to withdraw from this mission.  I recently graduated and am now working full time+ at odd shifts.  Additionally, my tabletop campaign is beginning this weekend and will be subsequently sapping much of my creative energy.  *




That's a shame.  I was really getting to enjoy the redneck Zabrak.

If it makes you feel any better, I know what your getting into...  I've been working a funky rotating shift for nearly the last five years.  You get used to the odd hours, but you never _really_ get used to it.  Plus, I'm in the middle of working up a new D&D campaign to begin once the new D&D revision comes out.

It's been busy.



			
				Velenne said:
			
		

> *Pb, I'll leave it to you to level Kaz if you wish it;  I've never been overly familiar with the SW system since its revision.   *




I'm going to leave him 3rd level for now.  Thanks for letting me know before the adventure got underway.  This way it's easy enough to ship him back to the Astrographic Society for reassignment.  Who knows?... he may return!



			
				Velenne said:
			
		

> *Thanks to all of you who made this such a great experience so far.  I really got a kick out of playing Kaz and the budding story arcs are very hard to break away from.  I hope to be back one day.  Have fun!*




We'll see you around.



			
				Velenne said:
			
		

> *EDIT: That pic from "Out of this World"?  Old SNES game. Loved it.  Or maybe Space Quest?!  (even better!) *




Wrong on both of them...   

The image above isn't actually from the game, it's fan art, so here's another clue.  A screen shot from the game itself featuring the starship in question...


----------



## Arani Korden (May 21, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *Much as it significantly pains me, I'm going to have to withdraw from this mission.  *




Man, that is too bad.  I'll be sorry to see you go, and it was great having you around.


----------



## Rorworr (May 21, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *A screen shot from the game itself featuring the starship in question... *



Is it Elite: Frontier?


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 21, 2003)

Aww

I'm sorry to see you go, Kaz.  You're a joy to have around, that's for sure.  Who will I joke and jab and get to turn my hoverboard into the most dangerous thing in the air?

Congrats on both your graduation and new job!


----------



## Arani Korden (May 22, 2003)

The boards are back!  Hopefully this will be the last outage for a while.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 22, 2003)

Goodbye, Kaz!  I'll miss you.

Pbartender, as you may or may not have noticed, the summer months are coming up.  That means vacations, which means large amounts of time away from computers.  There's going to be a 5-week period of time when I'm not going to be able to post, beginning in late June.

Obviously, I'd like to come along for this adventure, but if that's not possible it seems like it would be fairly easy for Vor'en to step out (stay with Deel, maybe?) for just this one and come back for the next.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 22, 2003)

Yea for me it will be 2 maybe 3 weeks in July when we make a anual trip out of the country to see the in-laws... in the Philippines! Yes they have computers there BUT it all dial-up and it is SOOOO frustrating to sit around waiting for things to load. I might post ones or twice in that time... BUT if it would be better Sen can sit this one out (he is not overly keen about going hunting anyway... and to him a dance is fine, but as something to work diplomacy on; not to drance at or flirt!


----------



## Pbartender (May 22, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *Is it Elite: Frontier? *




Yes it is!  Someone get the woookiee a cigar!



			
				Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *There's going to be a 5-week period of time when I'm not going to be able to post, beginning in late June.
> *






			
				Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *Yea for me it will be 2 maybe 3 weeks in July when we make a anual trip out of the country to see the in-laws... in the Philippines!*




Yes, I know summer vacations are coming.  One or two weeks absence can be rather easily handled in-game (PbPs move slowly enough that it shouldn't be a problem), provided I know well enough in advance.  3 weeks or more will disrupt a game, however.

Like I said earlier, if you do not wish to participate in the game, simply make your excuses, and do not board the ship.  Deel can take you to Procopia for other work with Lady Agatha, and you will be able to join up at the next adventure.  I assure you there will be no hard feelings whatsoever.

I've got a lot of Iconics to work with here...  There's nothing that says that everyone  MUST be in every adventure.  That's why I'm giving everyone the option.  Suit yourselves, I'm easy.

I just don't want characters popping in and out like whack-a-moles.

And Sen...  Don't you dare complain about dial-up connections.  That's all I've got at home and it serves me just fine.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (May 23, 2003)

No, no I am enjoying the game and alway have. I know I am a slow poster and that I don't post huge thoughts. Part of it is the character. I just can't see Sen as a party animal or a big talker  exp for diplomacy etc he just is not built that way


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 23, 2003)

Well if we're all talking about vacations and what not...

I will be gone for two weeks starting June 7th - the first week is a business trip to DC so definitely no time for posting for that week.  The second week is vacation so I might be able to post intermittantly then.

EDIT:  super sad that Kaz-Lo had to go ;( will miss him terribly!


----------



## Pbartender (May 23, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *
> Like I said earlier, if you do not wish to participate in the game, simply make your excuses, and do not board the ship.*






			
				Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *No, no I am enjoying the game and alway have. I know I am a slow poster and that I don't post huge thoughts. *




I think I misspoke, and you misunderstood...

I should have said "...if you do not wish to participate in _this adventure_..."

I really have no problem with someone not playing in an adventure, but hanging onto the character to join into the next adventure.  But if you do that, you may have to wait until the next adventure to join back in.

I don't want characters mysteriously fading into the backround, or popping up out of nowhere in the middle of a scene.

I don't want you completely giving up your character because you can't join in on one adventure.  For example, Kaz is having a busy time right now.  But unless he emails me that he is completely relinuishing his character, I will not look for a new cast member.  He still has the option of joining up again in a new adventure.

Does that make more sense?


----------



## Set Harth (May 23, 2003)

*Speaking*

Speaking of vacation, in two weeks beginning on June 6th I'll be gone till the 20 on vacation, and unlikeliy to have access to a computer or the internet. If you think it best Set can hang back and not join the next adventure.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 24, 2003)

Alright! Decision time.  Obviously, fading out of scenes is bad.  But I'd like to play, obviously.  Since the vacation is some time in advance, do you think it would be possible to participate in the flight to the next planet; and then, if there is time, the party; etcand so on?  I see valid points for Vor'en to "step out" at; if you don't, then I think Deel should proboably ask him to stay now (since Vor'en's current "orders" are to tag along, Deel'll need to countermand those.)

So yeah.  I know you said it was my call, but I'd rather it be yours.


----------



## Pbartender (May 24, 2003)

With so many vacations scattered throughout the summer, the other option is to delay the actual adventure until the end of July.  There's lots of ways to do it... from simply taking a break for a month or two to drawing out the hyperspace trip through roleplaying.  (This option would be completely fine by me.  I'm rather busy myself right now.  We're planning a bathroom renovation, I'm running this game, and I'm putting together a new campaign for a tabletop D&D game later this summer, not to mention the usual family day to day stuff.  I can always use a little extra free time.)

I'm really not certain how the timing will work out, really.  The segue between adventures that I thought would take a week or two, has taken months (not that I'm complaining about the excellent roleplaying).  We might not actually get to the feat or the hunt until later this summer!

Everybody let me know what you think.  It's your game as much as mine.  I hate to needlessly exclude players, but I've had too many problems with intermittent PbP players in the past to put up with it now.  Let's find something that works, eh?


----------



## Rorworr (May 24, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *Yes it is!  Someone get the woookiee a cigar!*



Why thank you.  _Snip.  Puff._  Ah, that sweet Carolina smoke!

_*[Voiceover*  The Star Wars Iconics are sponsored by Laramie Cigarettes._ 


			
				Pbartender said:
			
		

> *Everybody let me know what you think.  It's your game as much as mine.  I hate to needlessly exclude players, but I've had too many problems with intermittent PbP players in the past to put up with it now.  Let's find something that works, eh?  *



I'm going to be away for a week or ten days during July.  I'd rather not pause the game, but I can see that it could make sense.  Really, I'm going to leave it up to you Jack.


----------



## Pbartender (May 25, 2003)

I've got another idea, Rory, but let me see wait a few of the others say.

By the way, you guys might want to turn off your sigs until I can get my website's domain name straightened out.  It might be a few days.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 25, 2003)

I'm good either way.

Drawing out the roleplaying or skipping the adventure, works fine.  We could have one group who's skipping the adventure roleplay their time spent on the planet at a slow staggered pace while the others complete the first adventure.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 25, 2003)

*eek* double post


----------



## Pbartender (May 25, 2003)

Sia-Lan Wezz said:
			
		

> *We could have one group who's skipping the adventure roleplay their time spent on the planet at a slow staggered pace while the others complete the first adventure. *




That's awfully similar to what I was thinking...   By the time all the vacations start kicking in, we should be into the feast/ball.  It will by no means be interesting for everyone.  Those who are off on vacation can fade into the background, dancing and chatting with the extras.  Meanwhile, those who stick around can roleplay the interesting bits.  When someone comes back from vacation, they can simply step back in from the crowd and join in the scene stealing.  All we need to do is make certain the ball lasts until the end of July, which shouldn't be difficult.

By the way, Sia...  You'll see the stats in more detail when my website comes back up, but for now...  The repulsor board will be treated like any other airspeeder vehicle.  It will have a maximum speed of 100 km/h a maximum altitude of atmospheric (25 km), and will use the Balance skill to operate, instead of the Pilot skill.

And for any one who is interested, the speederbikes that getting dropped out of the loading racks are Bespin Motors JR-4's, as shown in the Arms and Equipment Guide.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 25, 2003)

Sounds like a plan to me, as well.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (May 25, 2003)

Sounds good to me!    And now that that's settled, I'll go and post in the in-character thread.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pbartender _*
> By the way, Sia...  You'll see the stats in more detail when my website comes back up, but for now...  The repulsor board will be treated like any other airspeeder vehicle.  It will have a maximum speed of 100 km/h a maximum altitude of atmospheric (25 km), and will use the Balance skill to operate, instead of the Pilot skill.
> *




Whoo hoo!  Let the insanity begin!


----------



## Dorn Tavers (May 27, 2003)

Ok, finally updating my character level now that Pb's stat page is back online:

+1 to my WIS score

+10vp

Bonus Force Feat: Sense

Skills: Heal Another +4/2
          Pilot +4/2

I hope I didn't forget anything.


----------



## Pbartender (May 27, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *Ok, finally updating my character level now that Pb's stat page is back online...*




Is it?  Could've fooled me.


----------



## Dorn Tavers (May 27, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is it?  Could've fooled me.   *




Well, my sig is back, and I can access my character stats with no problem. That seems like a good start, anyway...


----------



## Pbartender (May 27, 2003)

Dorn Tavers said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, my sig is back, and I can access my character stats with no problem. That seems like a good start, anyway... *




Ah...  Found the problem.

I'm at work, so I'm using IE...  unless you put the "www." before the gallivantingkangaroo.com, the adress won't work.  Everyone apparently has their images linked to gallivantingkangaroo.com instead of www.gallivantingkangaroo.com...  So I couldn't see them until I went to the web page and loaded the images.

If you could all add that little "www." into your signature images and links, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Rorworr (May 27, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *If you could all add that little "www." into your signature images and links, I'd really appreciate it.*




Done 

Hmm, just had a look at the stats page.  Bait's a handy chap to have around.  He(?) can certainly Astrogate better than the rest of us combined.


----------



## Pbartender (May 27, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> *
> Hmm, just had a look at the stats page.  Bait's a handy chap to have around.  He(?) can certainly Astrogate better than the rest of us combined. *




Funny that...  He's a standard R2 droid, with 7 ranks added into Knowledge (world lore), his Spot skill maxed out, and the Faithful quirk (he gives a +3 bonus when assisting, instead of a +2 bonus).  That's it.

You'll find a half-finished page for vehicles and equipment here...  The stats for both the _Redline_ and the JR-4 swoops are there.  Stats for Sia's hoverboard and some extra specialty equipment that Deel's about to give you should be up soon.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 27, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *If you could all add that little "www." into your signature images and links, I'd really appreciate it. *




Now that you mention it . . . could someone remind me of what to put in the sig to put the image there?  And use small words.


----------



## Rorworr (May 27, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *Now that you mention it . . . could someone remind me of what to put in the sig to put the image there?  And use small words. *



To put your picture in your sig, use the following code:

{IMG}http://www.gallivantingkangaroo.com/iconics/sigs/AraniSig.jpg{/IMG}

Replacing { and } with [ and ]

If you want to make the image a link to your stats (like my sig), you need to add the code:

{URL=http://www.gallivantingkangaroo.com/iconics/SWIC.html#arani} before the picture code, and {/URL} after it.  (Again replacing { and } with [ and ])

Hope this helps.


----------



## Arani Korden (May 27, 2003)

That worked perfectly.  Thanks, Rory!


----------



## Pbartender (May 28, 2003)

In case anyone was wondering...

Thanks to Bait's Faithful personality trait, anyone in the cockpit gains a +3 assistance bonus to Astrogate, Pilot and Computer Use and Repair checks so long as he is plugged into the scomplink...  or he can feasibly perform those actions on his own in the absence of a pilot.


----------



## Pbartender (May 30, 2003)

Rory, Kelko...

Do either of you have access to Starships of the Galaxy or the Arms and Equipment Guide?  If not, remind me to post rules for upgrading vehicles and starships later.


----------



## Kelko (Jun 2, 2003)

I have Starships of the Galaxy, but not the Arms and Equipment guide.  So feel free to post any of the information I won't be able to find in that book.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm going to be gone June 8th-18th on a business trip - oh those Jedi missions!

Just everyone don't suddenly all get paired off when I'm gone.  I'm afraid that I'll blink and everyone will suddenly be coupled off!


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 7, 2003)

Anybody got the Hero's Guide yet?  I won't be able to acquire it for a couple of weeks, but I've heard that there's a "Lord of the Expanse" PrC for Tapani nobles.  Anybody able to shed some light on the matter?


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 11, 2003)

Kelko said:
			
		

> *I have Starships of the Galaxy, but not the Arms and Equipment guide.  So feel free to post any of the information I won't be able to find in that book. *




Repair or the appropriate Craft skill can be used to make a modification.  The rules work similar to those for Crafting an item.  

Looking it over, I think it'd be easier if you simply told me what you want to modify and how, and I'll tell you how difficult it would be and how much it would cost.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 13, 2003)

The results of idle googling:  I got this from a "names and theri meanings" website thingie.  



> Your name of Arani gives you a very idealistic but passive outlook on life. You desire culture and all the refinements of life but you are inclined to live in your dreams. Although you would like to do many things, procrastination undermines your accomplishment and success in life. You do not like to create issues and will do anything to avoid a conflict. Making decisions is difficult for you without the support and approval of others. This name gives you a very sensitive nature, making you feel much that you do not understand. Your feelings are easily hurt, at which times you are inclined to withdraw and become uncommunicative. Although you desire the friendship and association of others, you find it difficult to express your thoughts through the spoken word, and others find you hard to get to know. It is much more natural for you to express your deeper thoughts in writing. Inner tension can deplete your physical vitality. You are inclined to indulge in rich foods that lack proper nourishment. The physical weaknesses due to this name centre in the heart and respiratory organs, and in the fluid functions.




While I'm here, the game thread is very long and a little unweildy at this point.  How about a new interlude thread?


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 14, 2003)

I was going to start a new thread, but I think I'm going to wait until we arrive at Vycinith.  Better breaking point, and a good way to get everyone back together after summer vacations.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 14, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *I was going to start a new thread, but I think I'm going to wait until we arrive at Vycinith.  Better breaking point, and a good way to get everyone back together after summer vacations. *




Okey.  Speaking of vacations, it looks like mine will start on Wednesday, and I should be back the Monday or Tuesday after.  I won't be gone quite a week.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Jun 18, 2003)

Scarily enough - I'm baaaaack


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 20, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *Speaking of vacations, it looks like mine will start on Wednesday, and I should be back the Monday or Tuesday after.  I won't be gone quite a week. *




This time I'm really going.  I mean it!  I'm leaving for a brief trip today (Friday), and will be back later next week, but almost certainly by Thursday.

While I'm gone just assume Arani's occupied making goo-goo eyes at Dorn (but Dorn should feel free to make long posts about how wonderful she is; I won't mind.)

And when I get back we'll see about those dance lessons.  Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Jun 20, 2003)

We're coming up fast on my time- I'm leaving Thursday evening (EST, but I doubt it matters) for a large span.  I think we've figured out what to do while I'm gone, and in the meantime, I'll get some posting done.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 20, 2003)

oops....


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Jun 20, 2003)

Vor'en Kurn said:
			
		

> *We're coming up fast on my time- I'm leaving Thursday evening (EST, but I doubt it matters) for a large span.  I think we've figured out what to do while I'm gone, and in the meantime, I'll get some posting done. *




So where are you off to for so long?

I want a lengthy vacation!


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm back early.  As you can probably tell, what with the posting and all.


----------



## Sia-Lan Wezz (Jun 24, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *I'm back early.  As you can probably tell, what with the posting and all. *




Glad to have you back!

Well - I'm about to lose my dance partner on...Thursday? Correct?  So I forsee sometime Wednesday an accident happening to the unfortunate Vor'en that will put him out of commission for a bit 

btw me and him - we are frightening together aren't we?  We're gonna hurt people at that ball if we ever dance together again - LOL!  I don't even know if the ship will surivive!  Perhaps Deel will have to kill us both...

Think you can teach us, Arani?  We will be your greatest challenge!


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 27, 2003)

I had a chance to look through the Hero's Guide today.  I wound up not buying it (picked up Coruscant and the Core Worlds instead) but not through a lack of quality - it's a great book.  It's just that this is my main Star Wars game and I didn't really see a lot of nifty things for Arani to get.  (Though if I'd had the chance at character creation, I would have gotten Cosmopolitan with Bluff instead of Skill Emphasis.  But that leads into a whole other rant.)

Anyway, on the Iconic illustration front - someone at WotC must really like Vor'en.  He's in just about every Iconic picture in the book.  In other news, there are now *two* published pictures with Dorn in them - there's an illustration of him, Sia-Lan, and yes, Vor'en at a "Remember Alderaan" rally.  

I couldn't find a single Arani picture.    In fact, I don't recall a single picture of Arani since the back cover of "Secrets of Tatooine", which worries me a little.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 27, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> In other news, there are now *two* published pictures with Dorn in them - there's an illustration of him, Sia-Lan, and yes, Vor'en at a "Remember Alderaan" rally.




I guess that means I can't kill any of them off yet, eh?  Uncle George's rules and all. 

On the other hand...



			
				Arani Korden said:
			
		

> I couldn't find a single Arani picture.    In fact, I don't recall a single picture of Arani since the back cover of "Secrets of Tatooine", which worries me a little.




Watch your back, Arani...    
HAH! Hah ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 27, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *Watch your back, Arani...
> HAH! Hah ha ha ha ha ha! *




As long as we stay away from any Sarlacc pits . . .  Conme to think of it, I'm the prisoner of the Hutts on the cover of _Tempest feud_, as well.  Ulp.


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 23, 2003)

Sign in, guys...  Who's around and awake?


----------



## Kelko (Jul 25, 2003)

Kelko checking in to say that I'm still in the game... but I'll be leaving for vacation tomorrow morning.  Thus, feel free to NPC me if you have to get the game moving.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm alive!  I'm just at the tail end of another period of spotty net access.  I should get everything worked out next week, though.


----------



## Pbartender (Aug 2, 2003)

Well, as soon as a majority of the cast shows up, I'll post a new thread, and we can move on to the real adventure.


----------



## Arani Korden (Aug 12, 2003)

I am more or less back full time now.  Yay, me.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 12, 2003)

still alive


----------



## Rorworr (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm back (but read on).  Sorry about the absence, but I've been away.  And now the bad news: I'll be going away again for a week, from about the 20th.  Hope this doesn't delay anything.


----------



## Kelko (Aug 15, 2003)

I'm ready to go when everyone else is!


----------



## Pbartender (Aug 17, 2003)

Incidentally, my old website server went down in a flaming wreck.  I''ve moved my web site to a new server and slightly new address (change all _*.com*_'s to _*.net*_'s).  I'm hoping to give the Star Wars Iconics their own subdomain, but I'm busy enough that it won't happen for a week at least...  more on that later.


----------



## Arani Korden (Aug 17, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> (change all _*.com*_'s to _*.net*_'s).




Yay!  It works.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Sep 8, 2003)

So are we ready to go?


----------



## Arani Korden (Oct 20, 2003)

So, is that a wrap?  If it is, I'd like to take a moment and thank everyone involved.  It was a fun game.


----------



## Pbartender (Oct 20, 2003)

I'd been waiting for my players to show up.  A few posted and then it all suddenly fizzled out.  I'm fully prepared to continue the game, if you guys want to.  The game post is still around here somehere...


----------



## Arani Korden (Oct 20, 2003)

I'd certainly be happy to continue.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Oct 21, 2003)

Edit: Tried to post as "Vor'en", but the cookies aren't cooperating.

Anywho, I'll let Arani lead us off (since I'd mostly be responding to myself, anyway) while I figure this out.


----------



## Rorworr (Oct 21, 2003)

Still here, still want to play   Like Vor'en, I'm kind of waiting for other folks to post (rather than be the odd Wookiee talking to himself...), so don't take the lack of activity as a lack of interest on my part.


----------



## Arani Korden (Oct 21, 2003)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Anywho, I'll let Arani lead us off (since I'd mostly be responding to myself, anyway) while I figure this out.




Oh, that's no pressure.


----------



## Vor'en Kurn (Oct 21, 2003)

Rorworr said:
			
		

> ...rather than be the odd Wookiee talking to himself....




On the other hand, multiple personality disorder might be an exciting new character direction!  Who _hasn't_ wanted to play a schizophrenic wookie?

We should figure out who's missing, though- a good way to check if they're coming back is to find out their secret identity, and see if that's posted anytime recently (assuming, of course, we know them).

(As you might have noticed, I finally managed to log out.  It was like Cookies from Hell- they just wouldn't go away.  Hey, sounds like an inspiration for a horror movie!)


----------



## Arani Korden (Nov 19, 2003)

Pay me no mind.  Just adding a link for my own reference.

http://www.wizards.com/starwars/article.asp?x=sw20020228bnobles&c=rpg


----------



## Arani Korden (Feb 14, 2004)

Just a "Look at my new avatar" post.  Anyone who can correctly name the actress gets a cookie.


----------

